# Join me for a fun onesie Knit a long k????



## Swedenme

Ive had so many requests for instructions on how I changed a diaper cover pattern into a onesie pattern and I have given basic instructions on my topics when asked but do know that this can get missed in a lot of posts so I thought it would be fun to do a knitalong, that way I know I wont miss anything out and think it will be fun 
The pattern for the actual diaper cover is free and can be found here 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilla-lisa-diaper-cover
I will be knitting so much of the onesie each day so please come along , pull up a chair and get out your knitting needles and join in , if you want to knit along faster start by knitting the diaper pattern back up to the crotch , I did start with one change , 5 stitches either side I knit in gater stitch for a button band 
Look forward to seeing pictures as your wip progresses , if you see any mistakes please let me know and if you have any input or ideas please share

Right to start us off I use 4 mm needles and Dk yarn 
Cast on 74 sts knit the first 5 stitches then K1, P1 till the last 5 stitches knit 5 stitches 
Repeat till work measures 6 cms
Sonja


----------



## Knit Addict

Where do I find the KAL?


----------



## Knit Addict

Where do I find the KAL?


----------



## saxen

What fun!


----------



## Crochetnknit

I believe this is the KAL. She is showing us how to start off and will continue with new posts each day. At least that is my interpretation. I assume OP will correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## Swedenme

Knit Addict said:


> Where do I find the KAL?


Im doing a small knit a long in about 5 parts which when finished will be a a onesie with buttons up either side , the pictures give you some ideas of what you can do with the front part, today Im just seeing if anyone will join in and the beginning of the onesie part one is in my first post along with the first picture , , if you dont want to knit in parts , you can always use the free pattern link and knit to the crotch part 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Crochetnknit said:


> I believe this is the KAL. She is showing us how to start off and will continue with new posts each day. At least that is my interpretation. I assume OP will correct me if I'm wrong.


Thank you that is correct , maybe I should have named it something else
Ive edited the title to knit a long


----------



## Swedenme

saxen said:


> What fun!


Hopefully you will join in and show us a picture of your progress and we can have a parade of finished onesies at the end ????


----------



## PammySue

Sounds like fun, I'll join along.


----------



## Knit Addict

I’ll join.


----------



## Swedenme

PammySue said:


> Sounds like fun, I'll join along.


Thank you and welcome ,


----------



## Swedenme

Knit Addict said:


> I'll join.


Thank you and welcome , the first part of the onsie is in my first post along with a picture , look forward to seeing pictures as we progress ????
Sonja


----------



## Chrissy

I love rompers! Count me in. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme

Chrissy said:


> I love rompers! Count me in. :sm24:


Welcome Chrissy


----------



## Chrissy

Swedenme said:


> Welcome Chrissy


What amount of DK is needed?


----------



## Swedenme

Chrissy said:


> What amount of DK is needed?


Ahh first problem ???? , most of my yarn is donated , but definitely one ball makes the onesie so 100 g will be enough for the onesie , another 50 g if you wanted to add a pair of booties just to be sure


----------



## Chrissy

Swedenme said:


> Ahh first problem ???? , most of my yarn is donated , but definitely one ball makes the onesie so 100 g will be enough for the onesie , another 50 g if you wanted to add a pair of booties just to be sure


Many thanks x x


----------



## bevcustom

will you be adding to this post daily, or starting a new one every day? I don't want to miss any.


----------



## Swedenme

bevcustom said:


> will you be adding to this post daily, or starting a new one every day? I don't want to miss any.


I will just keep adding to this post


----------



## kehinkle

Count me in!


----------



## knit4t

Yes! 
I'd also like to join your fun onesie knit along! Thank you.
..no babies around for me to make it for, but we'll cross that bridge when we get to it, I suppose.


----------



## suewynn

Me too. I have bought some yarn, cast on and started on the 6cms.


----------



## Swedenme

. Onesie Part Two ????
After you have knit the rib part and your work measures 6cm , start knitting in stocking stitch ( knit a row , purl a row ) for 10 cm s, remember to keep knitting the first and last 5 stitches in garter for your button band , when finished your work should measure 16 cm


----------



## Swedenme

suewynn said:


> Me too. I have bought some yarn, cast on and started on the 6cms.


That is good to hear , look forward to seeing it ????


----------



## suewynn

Swedenme said:


> That is good to hear , look forward to seeing it ð


Ready to start the next part, thank you for doing this for us.


----------



## Swedenme

suewynn said:


> Ready to start the next part, thank you for doing this for us.


Its looking good so far , Ive posted the second part so you can continue ????


----------



## Maltova

Great idea! I'd love to join, but have 2 projects on hand already. But I'm going to watch this thread and knit it later
Thank you!


----------



## CherylH

Definitely will be following your posts. Would love to make some of these for my youngest grand babies. Thanks❤


----------



## meljon

I'm in.


----------



## Swedenme

meljon said:


> I'm in.


Hello and welcome I've posted 2 parts up to now , will look forward to seeing pictures as you progress


----------



## elliekluge

It's so very kind of you to do this free KAL! Unfortunately my life is so crazy I can't join. Wishing all of you the best with this and looking forward to lots of pictures!


----------



## peacefulknitter

This is fantastic, I am late to the party but will start on this now. My niece is expecting twins (boy and girl), this will be perfect. Working on many baby items now, this one though is a must. Thank you.


----------



## darbync

Count me in. I may get a little behind but I will eventually get there. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## kkkatie-kkkatie

I've admired your work in the past. Due time constraints with 2 other wip's I'm not able to participate but look forward to seeing others work.


----------



## rjazz

how nice of you!
what fun :sm01:


----------



## Padittle

Great idea! Like some others, I may not be able to keep up, but the clues will be here for me. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## SallyJ

I'm in too!


----------



## Patforster

I’m in


----------



## LizNorway

Joining in too! This was fun :sm02: So kind of you to do this Knit-a-long. Looking forward to seeing all the finished onesies :sm02:


----------



## NY Hummer

Yes! I'm anxious to join in!
thanks ever so much for doing this, Sonja!


----------



## hazelroselooms

I'd like to knit this. I have committed to another project but am going to try. Did I see one recently with the buttons at the crotch and not up the sides? I think it was yours. I rather like that design.


----------



## Swedenme

LizNorway said:


> Joining in too! This was fun :sm02: So kind of you to do this Knit-a-long. Looking forward to seeing all the finished onesies :sm02:


That is looking great , beautiful rich colour you have chosen


----------



## Swedenme

NY Hummer said:


> Yes! I'm anxious to join in!
> thanks ever so much for doing this, Sonja!


You are welcome , Look forward to seeing pictures of how you progress


----------



## Swedenme

hazelroselooms said:


> I'd like to knit this. I have committed to another project but am going to try. Did I see one recently with the buttons at the crotch and not up the sides? I think it was yours. I rather like that design.


Yes that is my other onesie design that I like changing , Ive just finished one in lilac , will see how this knitalong progresses and maybe do that one next


----------



## SallyJ

For those of us in the US, what is 6cm in inches? Are you doing 2-1/2" ?


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> For those of us in the US, what is 6cm in inches? Are you doing 2-1/2" ?


According to my tape measure its 2-3/4 inches and the 10cm of stocking stitch is 4 inches


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> According to my tape measure its 2-3/4 inches


Thank you.


----------



## JlsH

Adorable


----------



## elaine_1

Thank You, I am in elaine. will be starting tonight.


----------



## dana768

this is so nice of you to do this KAL.....will save your instructions , as It is not possible right now,
for me to jump in.....
thank you,!!!!!


----------



## hazelroselooms

Yes, that's the one! I'll look for yarn today.


----------



## charlie

Count me in . I love rompers


----------



## Robin's Nest

l'd love to join!!


----------



## Rowesmary

This is fun. Thank you for this.


----------



## shad88

Thank you! I will be joining you what fun to do this together.


----------



## Swedenme

elaine_1 said:


> Thank You, I am in elaine. will be starting tonight.


Welcome Elaine and everyone else hope to see lots of pictures soon


----------



## Nancyn

I think I am going to try this with everyone. No baby to knit for, but it is so cute. Now I need some dk yarn.


----------



## CherylH

Swedenme said:


> Yes that is my other onesie design that I like changing , Ive just finished one in lilac , will see how this knitalong progresses and maybe do that one next


That would be so awesome! I've got the current one cast on and I'm ribbing away. My first great-grandchild is due in June and that's who I am knitting for right now.


----------



## ptspraker

I want to do it also.


----------



## Swedenme

CherylH said:


> That would be so awesome! I've got the current one cast on and I'm ribbing away. My first great-grandchild is due in June and that's who I am knitting for right now.


Welcome and Congratulations . Lets get through this one first , you might not want to do another one after a week of me ????


----------



## Swedenme

ptspraker said:


> I want to do it also.


Get your yarn and needles out pull up a chair and join in, Ive already posted part one and 2 any questions please let me know


----------



## ellen_purls

I'll join, can't start until next week. But I will catch up! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## 5th Angel

Thanks for your fun KAL.


----------



## linny

Like others, I just started a project (baby sweater), but will start this when it's done. Would really love a KAL for your other version!


----------



## Ginnysue

Count me in!


----------



## Ellisen2

Great! Thanks, Swedenme.


----------



## martina

I’ll be doing it too as soon as I’ve finished one of my current wips. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## KateB

Great idea, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> Great idea, Sonja!


Thanks Kate , think its going to be fun seeing all the pictures


----------



## elaine_1

can anyone tell me how to add a photo, from my phone ? I am using a light blue yarn, and have made a start with the 6cm part, hoping to catch up for tomorrow .


----------



## Swedenme

elaine_1 said:


> can anyone tell me how to add a photo, from my phone ? I am using a light blue yarn, and have made a start with the 6cm part, hoping to catch up for tomorrow .


Are you on your phone looking at knitting paradise Elaine , if you are , just go back to the post you have just made press on edit , then choose file , pick your picture then press on add attachment and hopefully it will download


----------



## Knitting Nana 2

me too!


----------



## charlie

I love the mauve and I would like to knit it’ll I hope you do another one.


----------



## createquilt

Count me in.


----------



## mom717

Is DK yarn, worsted in U.S. Yarn?


----------



## mom717

Is DK yarn, worsted in U.S. Yarn?


----------



## Swedenme

mom717 said:


> Is DK yarn, worsted in U.S. Yarn?


 it comes up as light worsted on knitting charts


----------



## Nanamel14

Sounds like fun, I will look in my stash and see what I have ☺


----------



## Trekkiebigtime

I will join in. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sonja, this is great. Like several others I can’t do it just now but I’m looking forward to seeing what everyone makes & I will try to do one later


----------



## Swedenme

Morning ladies Im going to just give the rest of the easy part this morning which is the decreasesand crotch , was going to say just follow the pattern for this part but since there is a slight fault , miscalculation in the numbers I'll type out the the instructions 
Decreases
Start with right side facing you 
Row 1 and 2 cast / bind off 3 sts at the beginning of each row 
Row 3 and 4 cast/ bind off 2 sts at the beginning of each row 
Repeat these 4 rows , 3 more times 

Cast / bind off 3 sts at the beginning of next 4 rows 
Cast /bind off 2 sts at the beginning of next 2 rows 
You should have 18 sts remaining 
Crotch 
Continue in stocking stich for 5 cm /2 inches 

Ive left it there for 2 reasons 1 I unexpectedly have to take husband to hospital for tests and 2 the front is were all the changes have to be made and you have to decide what it is you want to put on the front , if it's a stitch pattern that starts next along with the increases , or if you want to use a chart you start after the increases are made , hopefully I can give you a few options on the ones I have already done and maybe a couple of other ideas or you can simply leave the front plain 
2 things to think about if you chose to add a chart you like it has to be roughly 30 sts across I think the rose graph I used was 32 so I just added 2 sts to the increases, so there is a little leeway, if its a nice stitch you like no more than 18st repeat 
The stitch pattern I am using is a pair of leaves and 15 st repeat

Sorry for the long post but I wanted to make it as clear as possible , any questions I should be around sometime later on in the afternoon UK time 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Trying to show a better picture of the stitch pattern I've used its very early here so can't get a good picture but it should give you some idea , if you decide to choose this stitch


----------



## Maltova

Am following this thread...Coming along nicely. Instructions are very clear


----------



## SallyJ

I'm following along too. Is this stitch appropriate for a boy? I'm making my onesie in blue.


----------



## Swedenme

Maltova said:


> Am following this thread...Coming along nicely. Instructions are very clear


Thank you ,


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> I'm following along too. Is this stitch appropriate for a boy? I'm making my onesie in blue.


I wouldnt use it for a little boy , I have knit one using the mock cable stitch that I will look up later and put on the instructions as a choice only promblem with it was it pulled in slightly but with a little steam blocking it worked well I think a picture if it is in my first post , I was also thinking maybe a panel of a 4x4 basket stitch might look nice for a boy onesie


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> I wouldnt use it for a little boy , I have knit one using the mock cable stitch that I will look up later and put on the instructions as a choice only promblem with it was it pulled in slightly but with a little steam blocking it worked well I think a picture if it is in my first post , I was also thinking maybe a panel of a 4x4 basket stitch might look nice for a boy onesie


Thank you for your answer, I'm sure others are working on boy onsies and would appreciate the instructions for the mock cable. I did see the picture and it's really cute!


----------



## norie

I want in! I just used a conversion to convert cm's to inches. Will there be a new post on 12 April? If so under what department?


----------



## Chrissy

Swedenme said:


> Trying to show a better picture of the stitch pattern I've used its very early here so can't get a good picture but it should give you some idea , if you decide to choose this stitch


Ooohh so pretty!


----------



## Swedenme

norie said:


> I want in! I just used a conversion to convert cm's to inches. Will there be a new post on 12 April? If so under what department?


Ive already posted todays directions , if you go to the beginning of this topic and read through or look for my pictures you will see Ive posted 3 parts of the onesie I'm now at the point were I need feedback of people who have started the onesie, as I'm not sure what type of pattern they want details of for the front,so if I can see some pictures with colours of yarn it will give me a clue as to whattype of stitch patterns to add


----------



## chuckmary

I have a question how wide is part one the ribbing?

Thanks


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> Ive already posted todays directions , if you go to the beginning of this topic and read through or look for my pictures you will see Ive posted 3 parts of the onesie I'm now at the point were I need feedback of people who have started the onesie, as I'm not sure what type of pattern they want details of for the front,so if I can see some pictures with colours of yarn it will give me a clue as to whattype of stitch patterns to add


Here is a picture of what I have finished so far. I'm ready to move on to the next step. The color is blue.


----------



## LizNorway

I'm going to try a couple stitches I've found, there are soooo many pretty ones!! I too have knitted up to the crotch, so will wait paitiently for the increases :sm02: This is so much fun!!


----------



## Swedenme

They are both looking great ladies , Liz I hope you share the stitch pattern names you use , I'll start with the mock cable one in the morning so that Sally can get going with her onesie , you may need 2 stitch markers so that you know where your stitch pattern starts and stops as this part gets slightly complicated as you will be doing your increases as well as starting your stitch pattern , thankfully the buttonholes dont start till you have finished the increases 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

chuckmary said:


> I have a question how wide is part one the ribbing?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry i nearly missed your question to busy admiring Sally and Liz's onesie progress
My ribbing measures 25cm /roughly 10 inches , some of this will fold in to make part of the front


----------



## Mutherhubbard

Hi have just started as I always admire your work. 

Your description of of rows is lovely and clear thank you. Mutherhubbard


----------



## Swedenme

Mutherhubbard said:


> Hi have just started as I always admire your work.
> 
> Your description of of rows is lovely and clear thank you. Mutherhubbard


Thank you that was my main worry as I tend to think a few rows ahead in my head and worried I would miss something out ,when writing it down the main reason I'm taking it slow making sure nothing gets missed


----------



## chuckmary

Thanks. I just wanted to make sure my gauge is ok


----------



## LizNorway

Swedenme said:


> They are both looking great ladies , Liz I hope you share the stitch pattern names you use , I'll start with the mock cable one in the morning so that Sally can get going with her onesie , you may need 2 stitch markers so that you know where your stitch pattern starts and stops as this part gets slightly complicated as you will be doing your increases as well as starting your stitch pattern , thankfully the buttonholes dont start till you have finished the increases
> Sonja


Oh yes, will definately share!! I love braids, so wanted to try a cable stitch first, but it might not look the same on the onesie as it does in my head right now, lol!! So will try it first. I also love the daisy stitch, might try that too with maybe some lace....but then again....it's all in my head at the moment... :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## suewynn

Swedenme said:


> I'm now at the point were I need feedback of people who have started the onesie, as I'm not sure what type of pattern they want details of for the front,so if I can see some pictures with colours of yarn it will give me a clue as to whattype of stitch patterns to add


I'm planning to do a motif like your train or a lion if I can find a nice cute one.
How did you do the train, intarsia or duplicate stitch, pls?


----------



## PriscillaWalker

I'm joining.


----------



## PammySue

For my first onesie I'd like to make it plain, no motif or anything then I want to try and find some cute buttons and put on.

Thank you for doing this, it is fun.


----------



## glnwhi

Oh! This is great we are looking forward to a new Great Grand in Oct. will love making this,thank you. Glenda


----------



## Swedenme

LizNorway said:


> Oh yes, will definately share!! I love braids, so wanted to try a cable stitch first, but it might not look the same on the onesie as it does in my head right now, lol!! So will try it first. I also love the daisy stitch, might try that too with maybe some lace....but then again....it's all in my head at the moment... :sm16: :sm16:


Cables are definitely worth a try , just remenber a cable will pull the shape in a bit , but once you get the buttons on and a little blocking will help , also once a baby is wearing it will strech back into a nice shape


----------



## Swedenme

suewynn said:


> Iâm planning to do a motif like your train or a lion if I can find a nice cute one.
> How did you do the train, intarsia or duplicate stitch, pls?


I used intsrsia purely because I'm not very good at duplicate stitch , I really should practice a bit more , you could use duplicate stitch if that is your preference , Here is a picture of the onesie with a sailing boat done in duplicate stitch , excuse the knitting as this was a few years back when I was still learning to knit ????


----------



## Swedenme

This post I'm giving you just the increases , it for those people who just want to knit a plain onesie , add a picture to or add there own stitch pattern to , through out the day I will add a few increases with a few different stitches that I have used 

Increases , continue in stocking stitch 
Row 1 to 12 add 1 stitch at the beginning of these rows , you should have 30 sts 
Row 13 and 14 add 5 stitches at begining of these rows , now you should have 40 sts


----------



## suewynn

I like the little train you used and I want to try intarsia method. Did you use a chart? I might need guidance on placing the picture.
I do hope your husband is ok, we are taking up a lot of your time with this project. It’s great fun and it’s so good of you to do it with us but also if your husband is needing you then we will understand.


----------



## Swedenme

suewynn said:


> I like the little train you used and I want to try intarsia method. Did you use a chart? I might need guidance on placing the picture.
> I do hope your husband is ok, we are taking up a lot of your time with this project. It's great fun and it's so good of you to do it with us but also if your husband is needing you then we will understand.


Husband is seriously ill with heart failure so we just take it one day at a time and Its ok as Im a very early riser , so can get quite a few hours peace to knit with no distractions just me and the birds ???? It is starting to tax my brain as Im trying to write down what I've done in a way thats easy for people to understand and follow , I've just converted the mock eyelet cable stitch to fit into the 18sts so going to write that out and then go get my morning coffee think I need it .????
The engine chart I got from a free baby pattern , I will look it up and post the link later


----------



## Swedenme

Mock cable eyelet stitch , if you take a look at my pictures in my first post I used this stitch on the beige onesie 

Right so after you have knitted the crotch you have 18 sts on your needle this will be the mock eyelet stitch pattern that will go up the front of your onesie 

Right side facing and remember you are also following the increase instructions too , a little complicated but it's only for a few rows and once you see the pattern emerging easy to remember were to knit stitches and were to purl stitches 

The repeat stitch is 
Row 1 P2,*sl1pw k2 slip passed st over , P2*x3 , P1
Row2 K3, *P1, yo, P1, K2*x3
Row 3 P2, K3, P2 *x3, P1 
Row 4 K3, *P3,K2,*x3 

I knit a little swatch to show you how the front of your onesie should start to look
Inbetween the stitch markers is the stitch repeat , outside the marker are the increase stitches done in stocking stitch , so knit on the front side and purl on the wrong side


----------



## lil rayma

Swedenme said:


> Husband is seriously ill with heart failure so we just take it one day at a time
> 
> I am so sorry. I have been through a similar situation with a family member, and I do know how hard it is, day to day. May God bless you both.
> 
> Thank you for finding time to do this KAL. It seems everyone is really enjoying it, as am I.


----------



## Swedenme

lil rayma said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Husband is seriously ill with heart failure so we just take it one day at a time
> 
> I am so sorry. I have been through a similar situation with a family member, and I do know how hard it is, day to day. May God bless you both.
> 
> Thank you for finding time to do this KAL. It seems everyone is really enjoying it, as am I.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and its nice to hear that you are enjoying the knitalong , I was beginning to wonder at first if I was just talking to myself ????
Click to expand...


----------



## Swedenme

Just a quick picture of how your onesie should start to look once you have the increases done, 
Any problems just ask and I'll try to help


----------



## elaine_1

that looks just like mine, I too am waiting on the next part.


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> Mock cable eyelet stitch , if you take a look at my pictures in my first post I used this stitch on the beige onesie
> 
> Right so after you have knitted the crotch you have 18 sts on your needle this will be the mock eyelet stitch pattern that will go up the front of your onesie
> 
> Right side facing and remember you are also following the increase instructions too , a little complicated but it's only for a few rows and once you see the pattern emerging easy to remember were to knit stitches and were to purl stitches
> 
> The repeat stitch is
> Row 1 P2,*sl1pw k2 slip passed st over , P2*x3 , P1
> Row2 K3, *P1, yo, P1, K2*x3
> Row 3 P2, K3, P2 *x3, P1
> Row 4 K3, *P3,K2,*x3
> 
> I knit a little swatch to show you how the front of your onesie should start to look
> Inbetween the stitch markers is the stitch repeat , outside the marker are the increase stitches done in stocking stitch , so knit on the front side and purl on the wrong side


I have done the first increase; however, I end up with an extra stitch at the end of Row 1 while doing the first row of the Mock. What am I doing wrong? Should it be P2 at the end?


----------



## Swedenme

elaine_1 said:


> that looks just like mine, I too am waiting on the next part.


Have you done your increases or are you waiting to start a stitch pattern ?


----------



## elaine_1

Swedenme said:


> Have you done your increases or are you waiting to start a stitch pattern ?


Mine is also baby blue, I am not sure whether to leave plain or add a motif ( something I have never done before ) but worried it might be a bit too much for me. I tried to add a picture on my phone but it didn't work, however it looks just like the one someone posted further up. First thing I check in the morning is the next step. I love this KAL, Thankyou so much for doing it. Your instructions are really clear and easy to follow.


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> I have done the first increase; however, I end up with an extra stitch at the end of Row 1 while doing the first row of the Mock. What am I doing wrong?


Right this is how your first row should go 
You have 18st to begin with 
Cast on 1 stitch , you now have 19sts on needle , knit 1, place marker , p2, ( sl 1 st purlwise, k2 st, pass the slip stitched over the 2 kstitches , p2 ) repeat the part in brackets twice more and you should have 1 stitch left , purl this stitch 
After this row you should have 1 stitch before the marker and 15 sts after the marker because of the passed over sts , on row 2 you will do yarn overs to get the 3 missing stitches back 
Hope this helps


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> Right this is how your first row should go
> You have 18st to begin with
> Cast on 1 stitch , you now have 19sts on needle , knit 1, place marker , p2, ( sl 1 st purlwise, k2 st, pass the slip stitched over the 2 kstitches , p2 ) repeat the part in brackets twice more and you dhould have 1 stitch left , purl this stitch


This worked! Not sure what I did wrong the first time! Thank you and I do hope your husband is ok.


----------



## Swedenme

elaine_1 said:


> Mine is also baby blue, I am not sure whether to leave plain or add a motif ( something I have never done before ) but worried it might be a bit too much for me. I tried to add a picture on my phone but it didn't work, however it looks just like the one someone posted further up. First thing I check in the morning is the next step. I love this KAL, Thankyou so much for doing it. Your instructions are really clear and easy to follow.


Maybe leave it plain first time just till you know what you are doing , nice buttons will make it look special , or rib the top part just so its not all stocking stitch , like this one


----------



## charlie

This is my picture so far. I love this knit a long. I hope you do another one like the mauve one .


----------



## Swedenme

charlie said:


> This is my picture so far. I love this knit a long. I hope you do another one like the mauve one .


Beautiful colour , I never thought of using two tone yarn but will try it in future, have you thought of what you are going to put on the front


----------



## Swedenme

Here is a picture of the stitch I've used If anyone is interested in this stitch let me know and I will post the instructions
Cant seem to get a clear picture but its called pair of leaves and the leaves are facing downwards so I keep wanting to call it falling leaves


----------



## sandyj1942

And so how do we know where to find the remainder of the instructions?
I just love this little romper and thank you so much for your precious time and especially with a very ill husband. Sending prayers to you both. ????????????????

sandyj1942


----------



## Swedenme

sandyj1942 said:


> And so how do we know where to find the remainder of the instructions?
> I just love this little romper and thank you so much for your precious time and especially with a very ill husband. Sending prayers to you both. ????????????????
> 
> sandyj1942


Part 1 is on page 1, part 2 is on page 2 ,part 3 is on page 6 and just keep going


----------



## glnwhi

Thank you and blessings to you and your husband. I lost my first husband he was ill about a year with Lupus . It is a very hurtful time in our lives.I will add you both to my prayers.


----------



## SallyJ

SallyJ said:


> This worked! Not sure what I did wrong the first time! Thank you and I do hope your husband is ok.


Just for clarification on Row 1: Should I have 2 or 3 stitches before the first marker?


----------



## imashelefrat

Thank you. I am saving all of your instructions and will start when I get back home. Might be earlier, if I have time to look for yarn and time to sit and relax.


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> Just for clarification on Row 1: Should I have 2 or 3 stitches before the first marker?


If you are on row 1 of your increases you should only have 1 stitch before your marker , as you only increase / cast on one stitch at the beginning of each row for the first 12 rows


----------



## kehinkle

Here’s mine so far. Ready to start the increases. Not a great pic. Kept slipping off the steering wheel. Think I’ll just do stockingette stitch for the front and let the yarn make the pattern. 
Sonja, this is great. I had to catch up as I drove 1900 miles since Thursday. 

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle

Not coming through. Not very good signal. I’ll try later.


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> Here's mine so far. Ready to start the increases. Not a great pic. Kept slipping off the steering wheel. Think I'll just do stockingette stitch for the front and let the yarn make the pattern.
> Sonja, this is great. I had to catch up as I drove 1900 miles since Thursday.
> 
> Kathy


Hello Kathy nice of you to join in , no picture yet but no doubt it will come through soon


----------



## knit4t

I so wanted to make my onesie as you stated, unfortunately I started out with the 5 knit stitches on each end & forgot soon after reading the pattern. Dern it. That threw me off...So much nicer your variation...but I'm gonna keep at it despite that. 
...will post a photo soon as I get a chance.


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> If you are on row 1 of your increases you should only have 1 stitch before your marker , as you only increase / cast on one stitch at the beginning of each row for the first 12 rows


I have finished all of the increases and there are 40 sts on my needles. What is the next step please? I do hope your husband is doing better.


----------



## sandyj1942

I would love to attempt the front design if you could send out the directions please and thank you so very much. Of course, only when you have the time to spare.
More prayers to you and your precious husband.
Much love


sandyj1942


----------



## kehinkle

Second try


----------



## bevcustom

kehinkle said:


> Second try


I like the yarn. what are you using?


----------



## CherylH

I got a little behind today. No time to knit until this evening. But I am now through the crotch and ready to begin the increases in the morning (itâs now 10:45pm here on Florida). 
Iâm using Lion Brandâs Baby Soft in Sweet Pea. This will be for my great-grandson who will arrive this summer. Iâm thinking maybe your eyelet cable pattern or maybe a teddy bear motif that I could do in reverse stockinette.


----------



## Swedenme

knit4t said:


> I so wanted to make my onesie as you stated, unfortunately I started out with the 5 knit stitches on each end & forgot soon after reading the pattern. Dern it. That threw me off...So much nicer your variation...but I'm gonna keep at it despite that.
> ...will post a photo soon as I get a chance.


Thats ok , my very first version didnt have a button band , just my preference


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> I have finished all of the increases and there are 40 sts on my needles. What is the next step please? I do hope your husband is doing better.


The next step will be posted this morning , its only gone 5 am here so going to do a bit of a catch up first then will post ,


----------



## Swedenme

sandyj1942 said:


> I would love to attempt the front design if you could send out the directions please and thank you so very much. Of course, only when you have the time to spare.
> More prayers to you and your precious husband.
> Much love
> 
> sandyj1942


OkI will post the instructions after I post the next part


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> Second try


That is looking good Kathy , love the way the yarn gives a pattern


----------



## Swedenme

Right now you have all your increases done its time to start the front along with the button band again , 
So you all should have 40 stitches on needles 

If you are knitting the front in just stocking stitch continue doing so but knit the first and last 5sts in garter stitch for your button hole band 
Knit till your work measures 28 cm (11 inches ) with button holes on both sides at 2cm , 5cm, 8cm and 14cm (3/4of an inch, 2 inches , 3-1/2 inch and 5-1/2 inches)whenn your work measures 28cm(11inches ) change to garter stitch and knit 10 rows with a button hole on row 7 , put the button hole about 3or 4th stitch in to make sure strap sits right 
Cast/bind off 

If you are doing a pattern stitch up the front follow these instructions as well as continuing your pattern stitch up the front


----------



## Swedenme

Anyone putting a rabbit on the front, I started my chart on the same row I did the first buttonhole so at 2cm , I then had to miss a couple of rows out of chart as it was slightly to big . 
Both rose and Engine charts I started when I did the buttonhole at 14 cm , 
I got the engine chart from this free pattern 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/Mr-Conductor-Bib-Overalls-set


----------



## Chrissy

Buttonholes, is there a reason for a bigger gap between 3 and 4 ? Will post my progress shortly.


----------



## Swedenme

Chrissy said:


> Buttonholes, is there a reason for a bigger gap between 3 and 4 ? Will post my progress shortly.


No reason just my preference , you can put them were you would like them to go if you want


----------



## Chrissy

Swedenme said:


> No reason just my preference , you can put them were you would like them to go if you want


Many thanks.


----------



## Swedenme

Here is the stitch I have used on my onesie 
Knit over the 18 sts repeat of 10 rows 

Row 1 k2,yo,k5, yo, k3tog,yo, k5, yo, k3
Row2,4,6,8,10 knit all knit sts and purl all purl sts 
Row 3 k2, yo, k1, k2tog, p1, ssk, k1, yo, p1, yo, k1, ssk, p1, k2tog, k1, yo, k3
Row 5 k2, yo, k1, k2tog, p1, ssk, k1, p1, k1, ssk, p1, k2tog, k1, yo, k3
Row 7 k2, yo, k1, yo, k2tog, p1, ssk, p1, ssk, p1, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, k3
Row 9 k2, yo, k3, yo, sl1 k2tog psso, p1, p3tog, yo, k3, yo, k3

Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Chrissy said:


> Many thanks.


Its looking lovely , can you share the name of the stitch pattern you are using , it looks really pretty


----------



## Chrissy

Swedenme said:


> Its looking lovely , can you share the name of the stitch pattern you are using , it looks really pretty


Not sure of the legalities as its a paid pattern? Its a panel pattern of a shawl I have been asked to do.


----------



## Swedenme

Chrissy said:


> Not sure of the legalities as its a paid pattern? Its a panel pattern of a shawl I have been asked to do.


It looks lovely , maybe I'll take a look on knittitingfool.com might be something similar there


----------



## Chrissy

Swedenme said:


> It looks lovely , maybe I'll take a look on knittitingfool.com might be something similar there


Thank you, good luck with your search. How is hubby doing?


----------



## LizNorway

Swedenme said:


> whenn your work measures 28cm(11inches ) change to garter stitch/quote]
> 
> Hi Sonja,
> 
> Ooooooo I am sooo enjoying this!! Just one question, you wrote " when your work measures 28 cm", where do I measure from? The start of the increases or from where we cast on 5 stitches? Thank you :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme

Chrissy said:


> Thank you, good luck with your search. How is hubby doing?


He is doing ok ,, he has a really good cardiologist consultant who is doing his best to keep him going


----------



## Swedenme

LizNorway said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> 
> whenn your work measures 28cm(11inches ) change to garter stitch/quote]
> 
> Hi Sonja,
> 
> Ooooooo I am sooo enjoying this!! Just one question, you wrote " when your work measures 28 cm", where do I measure from? The start of the increases or from where we cast on 5 stitches? Thank you :sm02:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right I could have made that more clear , its because I was busy trying to change centimetres into inches ????
> Its from were you cast on the 5 stst which will basically be the beginning of your buttonhole band
Click to expand...


----------



## LizNorway

Swedenme said:


> He is doing ok ,, he has a really good cardiologist consultant who is doing his best to keep him going


So good to hear hubby is doing ok. Thank goodness for good cardiologists. :sm02: I know all about it, my son was born with severe heart failure, and due to super fantastic cardiologists he has grown up without major problems, nor has he ever had to be on meds. :sm24: He has had a couple surgeries along the way, but all has been good. He turns 20 years old this summer and has been a very active soccer player all his life :sm02: I must add he also has autism, but that's another story for another time! Love to you and your husband. :sm09:


----------



## LizNorway

Swedenme said:


> You are right I could have made that more clear , its because I was busy trying to change centimetres into inches ????
> Its from were you cast on the 5 stst which will basically be the beginning of your buttonhole band


Lol!! Oh that's ok!! Do not worry , I think you are terrific , and you're explanations are perfect! And as you wrote, any questions just ask :sm24:

Thank you!!


----------



## Chrissy

LizNorway said:


> So good to hear hubby is doing ok. Thank goodness for good cardiologists. :sm02: I know all about it, my son was born with severe heart failure, and due to super fantastic cardiologists he has grown up without major problems, nor has he ever had to be on meds. :sm24: He has had a couple surgeries along the way, but all has been good. He turns 20 years old this summer and has been a very active soccer player all his life :sm02: I must add he also has autism, but that's another story for another time! Love to you and your husband. :sm09:


Also glad to hear hubby is in very good hands. Liz how wonderful for your son to be so healthy, thank goodness for all the amazing doctors!

I have got to tear myself away from this KAL and get some house work done (boring) soap made and a dog walked. Catch up later ladies (and gents).


----------



## Swedenme

LizNorway said:


> So good to hear hubby is doing ok. Thank goodness for good cardiologists. :sm02: I know all about it, my son was born with severe heart failure, and due to super fantastic cardiologists he has grown up without major problems, nor has he ever had to be on meds. :sm24: He has had a couple surgeries along the way, but all has been good. He turns 20 years old this summer and has been a very active soccer player all his life :sm02: I must add he also has autism, but that's another story for another time! Love to you and your husband. :sm09:


That is good to hear that your son is doing so well and doesnt need medication it is amazing what the doctors can do now , my husband who has always been fit and healthy got a cough that turned to a virus that attacked his heart and other organ organs, almost died but they managed to save him basically needs a heart transplant now but hes not viable because of the damage to other organs , so they have done what they can to prop his heart up ( consultants words ) and hopefully with the help of all his medication and an implanted ICD unit he will manage to live longer than they predicted


----------



## mabapeg

THIS IS SO PRETTY.. WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THE PATTERN FOR THE FALLEN LEAVES


----------



## Swedenme

mabapeg said:


> THIS IS SO PRETTY.. WOULD LOVE TO HAVE THE PATTERN FOR THE FALLEN LEAVES


On page 10


----------



## SallyJ

kehinkle said:


> Second try


This looks really nice, can't wait to see it when it's finished.


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> The next step will be posted this morning , its only gone 5 am here so going to do a bit of a catch up first then will post ,


Thank you. Here is a picture of what I have accomplished so far.


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> Thank you. Here is a picture of what I have accomplished so far.


That is going to be lovely when finished , I like the pretty shade of blue you used


----------



## LizNorway

Here is my progress so far :sm02: 
Found it hard to get the right color in pictures! The sun is shining bright here and in some pictures it turned out bright red and when I moved it to another place it was dark purple :sm07: 

Well these are the closest to the color, it's a lovely maroon color :sm02: 
I have done a Daisy stitch and lace hearts (I'm in love with lace hearts!!) I haven't fastened the flowers yet, not sure where I want to place them or how many I want to attach. But it's coming together :sm02:


----------



## SallyJ

LizNorway said:


> Here is my progress so far :sm02:
> Found it hard to get the right color in pictures! The sun is shining bright here and in some pictures it turned out bright red and when I moved it to another place it was dark purple :sm07:
> 
> Well these are the closest to the color, it's a lovely maroon color :sm02:
> I have done a Daisy stitch and lace hearts (I'm in love with lace hearts!!) I haven't fastened the flowers yet, not sure where I want to place them or how many I want to attach. But it's coming together :sm02:


This is so pretty. Did you write down the pattern for this? I LOVE the color!!


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> That is going to be lovely when finished , I like the pretty shade of blue you used


Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme

LizNorway said:


> Here is my progress so far :sm02:
> Found it hard to get the right color in pictures! The sun is shining bright here and in some pictures it turned out bright red and when I moved it to another place it was dark purple :sm07:
> 
> Well these are the closest to the color, it's a lovely maroon color :sm02:
> I have done a Daisy stitch and lace hearts (I'm in love with lace hearts!!) I haven't fastened the flowers yet, not sure where I want to place them or how many I want to attach. But it's coming together :sm02:


Its beautiful Liz , love the stitch pattern you used


----------



## LizNorway

Swedenme said:


> Its beautiful Liz , love the stitch pattern you used


Thank you Sonja!

Hahaha, I just noticed that I've made a few extra buttonholes!! :sm12: :sm12: 
Oh goodness, where was my head while knitting?? Lol!!!


----------



## LizNorway

SallyJ said:


> This is so pretty. Did you write down the pattern for this? I LOVE the color!!


Thank you Sally! Yours is turning out beautiful as well!! 
:sm02:

I haven't written down the pattern for this no, mostly because I wasen't sure if it would turn out ok in the end, so I just knitted and hoped for the best ( and made a few extra buttonholes as well, lol, :sm12: :sm12: ) 
But will definately write it down now , knowing that it fits in the measurements :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme

Ive been trying to figure out how to make this bootie , how come all the lovely patterns are in Russian, Portugese or Turkish, although I did figure out a lovely dress once that was in some kind of Chinese language , I think I could count to 30 in Manderin by the time I finished that dress I watched the video that many times , ????
This is the bootie Ive been trying to figure out and the last picture is my prototype , just debating which cuff to put on it


----------



## Chrissy

Swedenme said:


> Ive been trying to figure out how to make this bootie , how come all the lovely patterns are in Russian, Portugese or Turkish, although I did figure out a lovely dress once that was in some kind of Chinese language , I think I could count to 30 in Manderin by the time I finished that dress I watched the video that many times , ????
> This is the bootie Ive been trying to figure out and the last picture is my prototype , just debating which cuff to put on it


They are gorgeous! Prefer the first cuff style.


----------



## Swedenme

Chrissy said:


> They are gorgeous! Prefer the first cuff style.


That is the one I've gone for , thought it would suit the dark pink yarn best


----------



## PammySue

Excuse the dumb question, or maybe I just missed seeing it but how do I make the button holes?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Ive been trying to figure out how to make this bootie , how come all the lovely patterns are in Russian, Portugese or Turkish, although I did figure out a lovely dress once that was in some kind of Chinese language , I think I could count to 30 in Manderin by the time I finished that dress I watched the video that many times , ????
> This is the bootie Ive been trying to figure out and the last picture is my prototype , just debating which cuff to put on it


They are so cute. The 2nd one looks really nice but I'd think the first one would stay on much better.you are amazing how you figure things out


----------



## Swedenme

PammySue said:


> Excuse the dumb question, or maybe I just missed seeing it but how do I make the button holes?


Sorry I just assumed people would know how to make buttonholes which was wrong of me 
On the row that needs a buttonhole k2, k2tog, yo k1 , then when you get to the last 5 sts k1 , yo, k2tog , k2 
Hope this helps


----------



## kehinkle

bevcustom said:


> I like the yarn. what are you using?


Hayfield Baby Blosson DK. I think I bought it at an LYS in Kansas.


----------



## PammySue

Thank you very much. :sm01:


----------



## suewynn

Swedenme said:


> Look forward to seeing pictures of how you progress


Here's mine so far. Haven't sewn any ends in yet. I'm pleased with my train, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## mollyannhad

I like it with full cuffs.


----------



## hazelroselooms

Very nice, Sue! Some little boy will look cute in that!


----------



## bevcustom

kehinkle said:


> Hayfield Baby Blosson DK. I think I bought it at an LYS in Kansas.


Thanks, I will look for this.


----------



## bevcustom

Swedenme said:


> Ive been trying to figure out how to make this bootie , how come all the lovely patterns are in Russian, Portugese or Turkish, although I did figure out a lovely dress once that was in some kind of Chinese language , I think I could count to 30 in Manderin by the time I finished that dress I watched the video that many times , ????
> This is the bootie Ive been trying to figure out and the last picture is my prototype , just debating which cuff to put on it


There is another thread going on now about booties that are very similar. Check it out, there are some links that may be helpful
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-600817-1.html#13707750


----------



## chuckmary

Is there a way to print this topic, so that I can save the pattern? Other than cut and paste?


----------



## suewynn

hazelroselooms said:


> Very nice, Sue! Some little boy will look cute in that!


Yes, thanks, but the little one I have in mind is only 2wks old and birth weight was only 2.87kgs, just over 6lbs, so quite a long time before he will fit into it.
I'm thinking of trying to make a much smaller one, reduce the stitch counts and lengths, should be doable, perhaps.
Something for me to think about anyway.


----------



## Swedenme

suewynn said:


> Here's mine so far. Haven't sewn any ends in yet. I'm pleased with my train, thanks for the pattern.


That looks great Sue , litttle train is perfect and you are very welcome


----------



## Swedenme

chuckmary said:


> Is there a way to print this topic, so that I can save the pattern? Other than cut and paste?


Sorry I cannot help you with that apart from to say you can save the topic to your bookmarks making it easier to find ,


----------



## Swedenme

suewynn said:


> Yes, thanks, but the little one I have in mind is only 2wks old and birth weight was only 2.87kgs, just over 6lbs, so quite a long time before he will fit into it.
> I'm thinking of trying to make a much smaller one, reduce the stitch counts and lengths, should be doable, perhaps.
> Something for me to think about anyway.


Maybe smaller needles Sue and maybe 4ply yarn that should definitely get you a smaller size


----------



## Swedenme

Morning ladies are you ready for the last part , before I start I want to thank all the ladies who joined in , its been a pleasure chatting to you all and seeing the wonderful creations that you are all making , there are going to be some well dressed babies out there this spring /autumn ,and I for one have gotton some great ideas for lots more onesies ????

Right back to pattern 
Legs 
You need to pick up roughly 64 sts does not matter if you have a few more or less on your needle as you can always either add a couple or decrease a couple in your first row , I usually have a few more ????
Next part is very simple you just do 7 rows of K1, P1 adding a buttonhole on the 4th row the same end as your buttonhole band , then cast/bind off . Repeat for other leg 

Straps , 
With the back of your onesie facing you find the middle of your onesie , I usually put a safety pin there, then pick up seven stitches the side of pin and garter stitch till strap measures 25/10 inches , cast/ bind off repeat for second strap
Weave in ends , add buttons
and that is it ladies you now have perfect little onesies , please post pictures so I can see all your wonderful creations


----------



## Swedenme

Mine all finished along with protype of the bootie I'm trying to figure out , haven't sewn the buttons on as I'm going to have to look for some nicer ones


----------



## LizNorway

Swedenme said:


> Ive been trying to figure out how to make this bootie , how come all the lovely patterns are in Russian, Portugese or Turkish, although I did figure out a lovely dress once that was in some kind of Chinese language , I think I could count to 30 in Manderin by the time I finished that dress I watched the video that many times , ????
> This is the bootie Ive been trying to figure out and the last picture is my prototype , just debating which cuff to put on it


I love these booties!! I wanted to try them too, lol, but I haven't started knitting yet like you :sm02: I am almost done translating :sm24:

I love both cuffs, I find the split ones the prettiest, but do agree that the first cuff will sit better on a baby's foot :sm11:


----------



## LizNorway

suewynn said:


> Here's mine so far. Haven't sewn any ends in yet. I'm pleased with my train, thanks for the pattern.


Sooo pretty!!! Well done! You did a good job on the trains too :sm24:


----------



## lil rayma

Swedenme said:


> that is it ladies you now have perfect little onesies
> 
> Thank you Swedenme, so much. I enjoyed every stitch so far, and I am now almost done. I am so glad you did this KAL, and you did a wonderful job with it.
> I am sending prayers to your husband and you.


----------



## Swedenme

LizNorway said:


> I love these booties!! I wanted to try them too, lol, but I haven't started knitting yet like you :sm02: I am almost done translating :sm24:
> 
> I love both cuffs, I find the split ones the prettiest, but do agree that the first cuff will sit better on a baby's foot :sm11:


The way I scribbled and crossed out its a wonder I got a bootie at all ????, now trying to remember what I did to make the second one , going to try the split cuff next and maybe add the edge Ive saw in other pictures

Edit maybe we can share scribbles and add the booties to the knitalong I'm off to take car for service then grocery shopping so will be out for most of the day , but happy to share what I've done , the bootie is not perfect but its a start and eould make a nice addition to finish the set off


----------



## Swedenme

lil rayma said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is it ladies you now have perfect little onesies
> 
> Thank you Swedenme, so much. I enjoyed every stitch so far, and I am now almost done. I am so glad you did this KAL, and you did a wonderful job with it.
> I am sending prayers to your husband and you.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much , I wasnt to sure when I first started if any one would be interested , but Ive really enjoyed sharing this pattern with everyone and enjoyed seeing all the wip pictures , its been fun ????
Click to expand...


----------



## Trekkiebigtime

suewynn said:


> Yes, thanks, but the little one I have in mind is only 2wks old and birth weight was only 2.87kgs, just over 6lbs, so quite a long time before he will fit into it.
> I'm thinking of trying to make a much smaller one, reduce the stitch counts and lengths, should be doable, perhaps.
> Something for me to think about anyway.


I am making one with a much finer yarn and using 3-1/4mm needles and it is coming out much smaller. I am using the original pattern because it states the number of rows instead of the number of inches/cms, so the item comes out smaller. You could try that also as I started one with some yarn I had in one of my big 950 g balls and it looked like it was going to be too big, then this yarn was a bit fine for 4mm needles, so I improvised lol.


----------



## Trekkiebigtime

chuckmary said:


> Is there a way to print this topic, so that I can save the pattern? Other than cut and paste?


I put it as a watched topic so that I got the emails. It also makes it easy to find as long as this stays as one thread. I just go to the top of the page and click on 'watched topics' and it is there in the list. I am also making a word document. If I ever get all the cut and pastes sorted and neat I will post in this thread. I know that I didn't do it all in order lol. Here is a pic of mine so far. Yarn was a cake ball from Walmart, but I accidentally threw out the label so can't give you any other info but it is more like a sock yarn. It looks like I have some catching up to do.


----------



## elaine_1

Thank you so much for doing this Kal, I would never have attempted this on my own, but you have made it so doable with your clear instructions. I am now going to finish mine off, and get a picture on if it kills me lol. I am sending happy thoughts to you and your husband. PS don't forget to let us know if you are continuing with the booties, it would be great to do both types they are so pretty xx


----------



## SallyJ

suewynn said:


> Here's mine so far. Haven't sewn any ends in yet. I'm pleased with my train, thanks for the pattern.


It is adorable. Great job!!


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> Ive been trying to figure out how to make this bootie , how come all the lovely patterns are in Russian, Portugese or Turkish, although I did figure out a lovely dress once that was in some kind of Chinese language , I think I could count to 30 in Manderin by the time I finished that dress I watched the video that many times , ????
> This is the bootie Ive been trying to figure out and the last picture is my prototype , just debating which cuff to put on it


I too like the first one since I think it would stay on better. You are totally amazing!


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> Mine all finished along with protype of the bootie I'm trying to figure out , haven't sewn the buttons on as I'm going to have to look for some nicer ones


It's beautiful. Thank you for sharing all the instructions/information with us.


----------



## PammySue

Thank you very much for doing this and giving such good instructions. It was so much fun. I got to the crotch part and decided I didn't like the yarn I was using so I started a new one and will post it when I get done. Everyone's onesie is so pretty that was posted.

You and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers.

Thank you again.


----------



## hazelroselooms

I am making mine smaller, too. But even more than that- I'm using #0 needle and Loops&Threads Woolike. It is doll sized.


----------



## kehinkle

Got the top finished. Just need to bindoff. Don’t know when I’ll get to the legs and straps. Was called to do a 1600 mile load today delivering on Wednesday. So it will be driving and catching a few hours sleep for the next couple of days. 
Sonja, great kal. Want to do booties too so if you get them figured out. I did but some in my library so will check those out. 
What size is this romper? My GGGS is due the first part of August. 
Thanks again for a fun time. 
Kathy


----------



## Denim

Beautiful, love the design and colour.


----------



## Denim

Beautiful, love the design and colour.


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> Got the top finished. Just need to bindoff. Don't know when I'll get to the legs and straps. Was called to do a 1600 mile load today delivering on Wednesday. So it will be driving and catching a few hours sleep for the next couple of days.
> Sonja, great kal. Want to do booties too so if you get them figured out. I did but some in my library so will check those out.
> What size is this romper? My GGGS is due the first part of August.
> Thanks again for a fun time.
> Kathy


Glad to hear that you got a load Kathy, hope you stay safe on the roads , 
When I checked the sizes on some of the knitting sites I got completely diferent ages but a couple of them said 3-6 months so thats what size I put when I sell them and have only head wonderful compliments back so as long as the customers are happy Im happy 
Ive almost finished 2nd bootie so I'll get back to you on that , 
Glad you had fun and look forward to seeing a oicture when finished ????


----------



## LizNorway

Will try and finish my onesie tomorrow. I have to work night shifts all through Easter. 9.45 pm-7.45 am. only have thursday off this week, will be working until next wednesday. :sm16: 

Will be able to knit a little at work, all depending on how busy it gets. :sm17: But will definately try and finish it after I've had some sleep tomorrow :sm24:


----------



## norie

Thanks so much! I am not a very good and certainly not a very fast knitter, but I have really enjoyed this. I am only on the 1st buttonhole so will be a while for me.


----------



## sandyj1942

Hi Swedenme:
I am working on my romper. I have as far as the croch (sp) done. I am not sure if I want to do the front with K1,P1. I was thinking about your design but am a little Leary of it. Not sure that I will get it right. I have enjoyed this KAL SO MUCH. It has been a lot of fun. I don’t know how to add a picture though. I would love for you to see mine. Maybe someone can help me do one.
Prayers for you and your husband.

sandyj1942


----------



## canuckle49

Sonja ! I just saw this KAL today ! You are wonderful to do this, especially with your husband not well. I am definitely going to do this ! I just have a little question, what kind of increases and decreases should I do to make the edges look nice ? 
I am almost finished with a project that I am not thrilled with for some reason. Once I am done, I will start a onesie ! First I have to think if I want it plain or patterned. I don’t usually do patterns, especially with variegated yarn, but maybe I need to challenge myself. Yours are all soooo cute ! 
Thank you again for all the time you are spending on doing this for us ! 
Love and hugs as always my friend, also prayers for your husband. 
Adrienne ????????????


----------



## kehinkle

Load cancelled after waiting for three hours. Didn’t clear customs at the border. So was able to get the legs done and have 3” on the straps. Finish them tomorrow but buttons will have to wait till I’m home. Pic tomorrow.


----------



## glnwhi

Sonja, thanks for the KAL it has been so much fun. I am not finished as I have a big problem with hands and I knit slowly. I simply love the romper and am looking forward to the bootie it is darling. Thanks again and may God bless you and yours.


----------



## Swedenme

Trekkiebigtime said:


> I put it as a watched topic so that I got the emails. It also makes it easy to find as long as this stays as one thread. I just go to the top of the page and click on 'watched topics' and it is there in the list. I am also making a word document. If I ever get all the cut and pastes sorted and neat I will post in this thread. I know that I didn't do it all in order lol. Here is a pic of mine so far. Yarn was a cake ball from Walmart, but I accidentally threw out the label so can't give you any other info but it is more like a sock yarn. It looks like I have some catching up to do.


Its looking good, will be interested to see how it works out in block colours


----------



## Swedenme

elaine_1 said:


> Thank you so much for doing this Kal, I would never have attempted this on my own, but you have made it so doable with your clear instructions. I am now going to finish mine off, and get a picture on if it kills me lol. I am sending happy thoughts to you and your husband. PS don't forget to let us know if you are continuing with the booties, it would be great to do both types they are so pretty xx


When you next post a message look at your post and you will see below the post some options you have , click on edit , then you will get some more options one will say " choose file " click on this and you will get some more options if your picture is on your device click on my files and choose the picture you want to send , then click on add attachment and your picture should appear ,you must then click on update and your picture should come through


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> It's beautiful. Thank you for sharing all the instructions/information with us.


Thank you very much Sally


----------



## Swedenme

PammySue said:


> Thank you very much for doing this and giving such good instructions. It was so much fun. I got to the crotch part and decided I didn't like the yarn I was using so I started a new one and will post it when I get done. Everyone's onesie is so pretty that was posted.
> 
> You and your husband are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Thank you again.


Look forward to seeing a picture and thank you for your kind thoughts ,


----------



## Swedenme

norie said:


> Thanks so much! I am not a very good and certainly not a very fast knitter, but I have really enjoyed this. I am only on the 1st buttonhole so will be a while for me.


Glad you have enjoyed the knitalong and I look forward to seeing a picture ,


----------



## Swedenme

canuckle49 said:


> Sonja ! I just saw this KAL today ! You are wonderful to do this, especially with your husband not well. I am definitely going to do this ! I just have a little question, what kind of increases and decreases should I do to make the edges look nice ?
> I am almost finished with a project that I am not thrilled with for some reason. Once I am done, I will start a onesie ! First I have to think if I want it plain or patterned. I don't usually do patterns, especially with variegated yarn, but maybe I need to challenge myself. Yours are all soooo cute !
> Thank you again for all the time you are spending on doing this for us !
> Love and hugs as always my friend, also prayers for your husband.
> Adrienne ????????????


Hello Adrienne so nice to hear from you , I was a bit nervous starting it but I'm happy I did as its been fun , and a way of giving back after the friendship and generosity I've received since joining Kp , as you know Ive had a nightmare 4 years what with son and husband and knitting as definitely saved my sanity at least I think I'm still sane, ????
As to the increase and decreases I dont think it matters to the edge looking nice as you will be picking up stitches along both sides to put s nice ribbed edge round which just gives it the nice finished touch round the legs .
Sonja ????


----------



## elaine_1

Second attempt at a picture.


----------



## elaine_1

Another attempt at picture


----------



## elaine_1

HA HA I did it, not sure how, it just appeared as if willing it caught its attention


----------



## Swedenme

elaine_1 said:


> Another attempt at picture


Here are some pictures Elaine showing you the steps on how to post a picture , depening on the device you are using the wording could be different 
Red is step 1


----------



## elaine_1

finally got one up. lol I don't think I will be uploading any more.


----------



## SallyJ

elaine_1 said:


> HA HA I did it, not sure how, it just appeared as if willing it caught its attention


Elaine, yours is so cute. I think we might have used the same color blue. I'm working on the last strap now.

Sally


----------



## Swedenme

elaine_1 said:


> HA HA I did it, not sure how, it just appeared as if willing it caught its attention


And well worth the wait , it looks lovely ????


----------



## elaine_1

SallyJ said:


> Elaine, yours is so cute. I think we might have used the same color blue. I'm working on the last strap now.
> 
> Sally


Thankyou sally I think we did use the same colour x


----------



## SallyJ

elaine_1 said:


> Thankyou sally I think we did use the same colour x


After I finish the last strap I think I need to do some agressive blocking since the mock cable pulls in just like Sonja said.


----------



## elaine_1

Swedenme said:


> And well worth the wait , it looks lovely ????


Thank you, Swedenme Not a touch on yours, but it shows what a great teacher you are. :sm24:


----------



## canuckle49

Swedenme said:


> Hello Adrienne so nice to hear from you , I was a bit nervous starting it but I'm happy I did as its been fun , and a way of giving back after the friendship and generosity I've received since joining Kp , as you know Ive had a nightmare 4 years what with son and husband and knitting as definitely saved my sanity at least I think I'm still sane, ????
> As to the increase and decreases I dont think it matters to the edge looking nice as you will be picking up stitches along both sides to put s nice ribbed edge round which just gives it the nice finished touch round the legs .
> Sonja ????


Thank you Sonja ! I will be starting this soon ! I hope I can make one as lovely as yours all are ! Hugs and continued prayers for you and your husband. ????????


----------



## mwilkin10

Got here late but will try to find all steps. your work beautiful!


----------



## Swedenme

canuckle49 said:


> Thank you Sonja ! I will be starting this soon ! I hope I can make one as lovely as yours all are ! Hugs and continued prayers for you and your husband. ????????


Thanks Adrienne , any questions just ask


----------



## Swedenme

mwilkin10 said:


> Got here late but will try to find all steps. your work beautiful!


Thank you , hopefully you will post some pictures ,


----------



## Chrissy

Swedenme said:


> Mock cable eyelet stitch , if you take a look at my pictures in my first post I used this stitch on the beige onesie
> 
> Right so after you have knitted the crotch you have 18 sts on your needle this will be the mock eyelet stitch pattern that will go up the front of your onesie
> 
> Right side facing and remember you are also following the increase instructions too , a little complicated but it's only for a few rows and once you see the pattern emerging easy to remember were to knit stitches and were to purl stitches
> 
> The repeat stitch is
> Row 1 P2,*sl1pw k2 slip passed st over , P2*x3 , P1
> Row2 K3, *P1, yo, P1, K2*x3
> Row 3 P2, K3, P2 *x3, P1
> Row 4 K3, *P3,K2,*x3
> 
> I knit a little swatch to show you how the front of your onesie should start to look
> Inbetween the stitch markers is the stitch repeat , outside the marker are the increase stitches done in stocking stitch , so knit on the front side and purl on the wrong side


Just a quick note, shouldn't row 3 be Row 3 P2,* K3, P2 *x3, P1


----------



## Swedenme

Chrissy said:


> Just a quick note, shouldn't row 3 be Row 3 P2,* K3, P2 *x3, P1


That is exactly what it does say , think you may have mis read ????


----------



## Chrissy

LizNorway said:


> Thank you Sonja!
> 
> Hahaha, I just noticed that I've made a few extra buttonholes!! :sm12: :sm12:
> Oh goodness, where was my head while knitting?? Lol!!!


Oh dear, I made a boo-boo on button holes too. :sm09:


----------



## Chrissy

Swedenme said:


> That is exactly what it does say , think you may have mis read ????


Nope, it reads
Row 3 P2, K3, P2 *x3, P1
Only one * ?


----------



## Swedenme

Chrissy said:


> Nope, it reads
> Row 3 P2, K3, P2 *x3, P1
> Only one * ?


Sorry I missed that I was so busy checking the stich numbers were right , just knew I would miss something


----------



## Chrissy

Swedenme said:


> Sorry I missed that I was so busy checking the stich numbers were right , just knew I would miss something


No worries, enjoying this KAL, actually got 2 on the go! Hope to show photos tomorrow. x x x


----------



## Tamsen

What pleasure this is. Thank you. Somebody asked if this would be posted with just the instructions. If that's something you'd like me to do I'd be happy to give it a try and post it here, in a separate post, or send it to you to post. What think you?

I haven't finished so won't post a photo yet but will when I do (finish).


----------



## Swedenme

Tamsen said:


> What pleasure this is. Thank you. Somebody asked if this would be posted with just the instructions. If that's something you'd like me to do I'd be happy to give it a try and post it here, in a separate post, or send it to you to post. What think you?
> 
> I haven't finished so won't post a photo yet but will when I do (finish).


I decided to start a knitalong and share my instructions on how I changed the pants to a onesie rather than just write out the instructions because I thought it would be a fun idea for anyone wanting to join in and show progress pictures and chat about different ideas for the front of the onesie , I would like to keep my idea that way as its been fun for myself and the ones who did join in


----------



## Swedenme

Chrissy said:


> No worries, enjoying this KAL, actually got 2 on the go! Hope to show photos tomorrow. x x x


Glad you are enjoying the Kal , it has been fun seeing everyone's work and chatting with everyone , Ive picked up a few good ideas that I'll be using in future, look forward to seeing your pictures ????


----------



## suewynn

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are enjoying the Kal , it has been fun seeing everyone's work and chatting with everyone , Ive picked up a few good ideas that I'll be using in future, look forward to seeing your pictures ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ


Here are mine, I started at second one soon after starting the first and life got in the way so it's not quite finished yet.
I bought some buttons for them both but when I was about to sew them on I decided they were too big so now I have to look for the colour and size which may take a while.


----------



## suewynn

Thank you again Sonja for the pattern and doing the KAL.
Will you continue with the booties? They are cute.


----------



## Swedenme

suewynn said:


> Here are mine, I started at second one soon after starting the first and life got in the way so it's not quite finished yet.
> I bought some buttons for them both but when I was about to sew them on I decided they were too big so now I have to look for the colour and size which may take a while.


They are both so lovely , the little engine is perfect and Leo the lion is gorgeous, will now have to go looking for lion charts ????


----------



## Tamsen

Swedenme said:


> I decided to start a knitalong and share my instructions on how I changed the pants to a onesie rather than just write out the instructions because I thought it would be a fun idea for anyone wanting to join in and show progress pictures and chat about different ideas for the front of the onesie , I would like to keep my idea that way as its been fun for myself and the ones who did join in


Makes a lot of sense -- just thought I'd offer 'in case'. I surely have a lot of admiration for what you've done in this thread as well as for the delightful creations you've shared. Thank you!


----------



## suewynn

Swedenme said:


> They are both so lovely , the little engine is perfect and Leo the lion is gorgeous, will now have to go looking for lion charts ????


There are a few different ones to choose from here
https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/181747448/digital-knitting-pattern-30-animal?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=intarsia+knit&ref=sr_gallery-1-17


----------



## Swedenme

suewynn said:


> Thank you again Sonja for the pattern and doing the KAL.
> Will you continue with the booties? They are cute.


Im just in the middle of trying out a different version , so hopefully over the weekend , if I can remember what I did ????


----------



## hazelroselooms

I finished my doll version. I couldn't find my baby doll so it's on Boo, who's more a toddler. I had to make some modifications to fit her. Not great, but I have the idea and the pattern now so will work on a baby size for the gift box, there's always another baby! I'll be interested in other versions and also the booties if there's a pattern for those.


----------



## Bonnie7591

suewynn said:


> Here are mine, I started at second one soon after starting the first and life got in the way so it's not quite finished yet.
> I bought some buttons for them both but when I was about to sew them on I decided they were too big so now I have to look for the colour and size which may take a while.


Both are really cute


----------



## jjaffas

Thank you Sonja for taking the time and trouble to post this and create a lot of fun. I have made a word document for myself to remember all the steps and i have attached it in case anyone would like to use it.


----------



## Swedenme

hazelroselooms said:


> I finished my doll version. I couldn't find my baby doll so it's on Boo, who's more a toddler. I had to make some modifications to fit her. Not great, but I have the idea and the pattern now so will work on a baby size for the gift box, there's always another baby! I'll be interested in other versions and also the booties if there's a pattern for those.


I think it looks great ,


----------



## Swedenme

jjaffas said:


> Thank you Sonja for taking the time and trouble to post this and create a lot of fun. I have made a word document for myself to remember all the steps and i have attached it in case anyone would like to use it.


Thank you but it wasnt necessary as I deliberately made this topic a knitalong instead of just writing out the pattern, I thought it would be fun for people to read along and see the progress of each others work , maybe pick up some different ideas , and encourage each other to try something different rather than just get the pattern,


----------



## jjaffas

Swedenme said:


> Thank you but it wasnt necessary as I deliberately made this topic a knitalong instead of just writing out the pattern, I thought it would be fun for people to read along and see the progress of each others work , maybe pick up some different ideas , and encourage each other to try something different rather than just get the pattern,


So sorry to upset you,Sonja. Can you tell me if I can remove the post? I've never removed one before. Thanks, J.


----------



## Swedenme

jjaffas said:


> So sorry to upset you,Sonja. Can you tell me if I can remove the post? I've never removed one before. Thanks, J.


Its ok , no need to try and remove it you were just trying to be helpful and like they say its the thought that counts ????


----------



## SallyJ

suewynn said:


> Here are mine, I started at second one soon after starting the first and life got in the way so it's not quite finished yet.
> I bought some buttons for them both but when I was about to sew them on I decided they were too big so now I have to look for the colour and size which may take a while.


These are really cute. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## LizNorway

I have finally finished my onesie!! Finished it at work :sm17: 

Sonja, thank you soooo much for doing this Knit-a-long!! I have enjoyed it soooo much! Have to also admit that this is my first ever Knit-a-long :sm10: I have wanted to do onesies for so long but have always postponed it for "another day", and now I'm hooked thanks to this :sm24: :sm02: :sm02: 

Your instructions have been wonderful, and I have enjoyed all the posts along the way. So happy to see so many joined in, makes the effort you put into it all more worth it :sm24: 

I have also loved seeing all the results! A lot of babies are going to be looking pretty :sm02: 

I will most definately join in on any future knit-a-long you do :sm11: 

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Padittle

jjaffas said:


> Thank you Sonja for taking the time and trouble to post this and create a lot of fun. I have made a word document for myself to remember all the steps and i have attached it in case anyone would like to use it.


Thanks so much for creating & sharing your synopsis of all the steps involved. I wasn't able to play along, but do want to make this in the near future. Your efforts ARE appreciated!


----------



## Swedenme

LizNorway said:


> I have finally finished my onesie!! Finished it at work :sm17:
> 
> Sonja, thank you soooo much for doing this Knit-a-long!! I have enjoyed it soooo much! Have to also admit that this is my first ever Knit-a-long :sm10: I have wanted to do onesies for so long but have always postponed it for "another day", and now I'm hooked thanks to this :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Your instructions have been wonderful, and I have enjoyed all the posts along the way. So happy to see so many joined in, makes the effort you put into it all more worth it :sm24:
> 
> I have also loved seeing all the results! A lot of babies are going to be looking pretty :sm02:
> 
> I will most definately join in on any future knit-a-long you do :sm11:
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!


Thank you very much Liz your onesie is lovely , I do like the way you positioned the flowers , Im going to post the booties once Ive finshed trying to figure out another bootie pattern and then maybe another knitalong onesie in a couple of weeks


----------



## UteWhite1128

Oh how wonderful they look. Great work!


----------



## UteWhite1128

Adorable Work.


----------



## Swedenme

Padittle said:


> Thanks so much for creating & sharing your synopsis of all the steps involved. I wasn't able to play along, but do want to make this in the near future. Your efforts ARE appreciated!


Thank you I worked hard at making this into an enjoyable knitalong for fellow kpers to knit together showing there work in progress and for those who didnt have the time now could join in later on whenever they did have time ,


----------



## Bonnie7591

LizNorway said:


> I have finally finished my onesie!! Finished it at work :sm17:
> 
> Sonja, thank you soooo much for doing this Knit-a-long!! I have enjoyed it soooo much! Have to also admit that this is my first ever Knit-a-long :sm10: I have wanted to do onesies for so long but have always postponed it for "another day", and now I'm hooked thanks to this :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Your instructions have been wonderful, and I have enjoyed all the posts along the way. So happy to see so many joined in, makes the effort you put into it all more worth it :sm24:
> 
> I have also loved seeing all the results! A lot of babies are going to be looking pretty :sm02:
> 
> I will most definately join in on any future knit-a-long you do :sm11:
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!


So cute!


----------



## LizNorway

Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much Liz your onesie is lovely , I do like the way you positioned the flowers , Im going to post the booties once Ive finshed trying to figure out another bootie pattern and then maybe another knitalong onesie in a couple of weeks


Thank you Sonja! 
Looking forward to the booties!! You asked me in an earlier post if I wanted to compare notes on the translation of the turkisk booties, well I would love to :sm09: I haven't got any further on them since that post, lol, but will have time now that I've finished a few projects I've been working on. :sm24: I have 5 more night shifts and lots of time do things like that :sm02:

Looking forward to the next knit-a-long :sm24:


----------



## LizNorway

Bonnie7591 said:


> So cute!


Thank you Bonnie!! :sm02:


----------



## CherylH

Making progress. Working my way up the bib front. Itâs taken me longer than I thought it would, but still, Iâm hoping to finish it this weekend. ðð


----------



## LizNorway

CherylH said:


> Making progress. Working my way up the bib front. Itâs taken me longer than I thought it would, but still, Iâm hoping to finish it this weekend. ðð


Lovely Cheryl! I love the green color, beautiful!! :sm24:


----------



## LizNorway

suewynn said:


> Here are mine, I started at second one soon after starting the first and life got in the way so it's not quite finished yet.
> I bought some buttons for them both but when I was about to sew them on I decided they were too big so now I have to look for the colour and size which may take a while.


These are so cute Sue!! Love the train and the Leo! Good job :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme

CherylH said:


> Making progress. Working my way up the bib front. Itâs taken me longer than I thought it would, but still, Iâm hoping to finish it this weekend. ðð


Its lovely Cheryl, love the shade of green you used ,


----------



## Bonnie7591

CherylH said:


> Making progress. Working my way up the bib front. Itâs taken me longer than I thought it would, but still, Iâm hoping to finish it this weekend. ðð


Cute! I love those little cables.

It's amazing how different they all look depending on the pattern used on the front


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute! I love those little cables.
> 
> It's amazing how different they all look depending on the pattern used on the front


I agree Bonnie , the different designs on the the front change the look of the onesies completely that why I made this one and my other little onesie pattern my go to patterns for a nice easy knit that looks great when finished and completely different each time I make it


----------



## KJKnitCro

CherylH said:


> Making progress. Working my way up the bib front. Itâs taken me longer than I thought it would, but still, Iâm hoping to finish it this weekend. ðð


This is a very nice onesie. I love the colour and the cable you decided on. Hope you are able to finish it this weekend.


----------



## CherylH

KJKnitCro said:


> This is a very nice onesie. I love the colour and the cable you decided on. Hope you are able to finish it this weekend.


Thank you. I hope so too!????


----------



## Swedenme

Morning to all the ladies who have been knitting along ,I think I've finally got time to start the bootie , I'm going to go in 3 steps for the simple fact that this is only the second time I've knit this and I'm double checking that I get it right , this is my version of a little bootie picture that is all over pinterest, before I start can I please ask fellow kpers to respect my work and topic and not post the full pattern as I had full intentions of doing that myself once everyone who was knitting along and showing there work in progress had finished 

For the dark pink bootie I used 3.75mm needles and dk yarn but the yarn was slightly thinner than the usual dk yarn I use , the sole of the bootie measured 9cm (3-1/2 inches ) 
This time I'm using 3.25 mm needles and dk yarn which is normal thickness , I've tried basically the same bootie with a few changes and the sole measurements were the same 
I'm casting on 31 sts for my bootie as I want to add a little more shape to the the heel part , 

Cast on 31 sts and knit a row
Row 1, K1,m1, k13, m1R , k3, m1L, k13 , m1 k1
Row 2, and all even rows knit 
Row3, K2,m1 ,k13, m1R , k5 m1L, k13, ml,k2 
Row 5 ,k3,m1,k13 ,m1R k7, m1L, k13,m1 ,k3
Row 7, k4,m1, k13, m1R, k9, m1L, k13, m1,k4 
Row 9, k5 , m1, k13, m1R, k11, m1L, k13, m1, k5 
Row11, k6, m1, k13, m1R, k13, m1L, k13, m1, 6
Row 13, k7, m1, k13, m1R, k15, m1L, k13, m1, k7 
Row 15, k8, m1, k13, m1R, k17, m1L, k13, m1, k8 

You should have 63 sts


----------



## SallyJ

CherylH said:


> Making progress. Working my way up the bib front. Itâs taken me longer than I thought it would, but still, Iâm hoping to finish it this weekend. ðð


I like yours too!


----------



## Swedenme

Just a little add for those who decide to make the booties , it might be easier for some if you place a stitch marker after you have knit the first set of 13 sts and before you knit the 2nd set of 13 sts , the m1R should be knit after the first st marker and m1L before the second st marker 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Lol dont ask me how I got a double post ????


----------



## lil rayma

LizNorway said:


> I have finally finished my onesie!! Finished it at work :sm17:
> 
> Sonja, thank you soooo much for doing this Knit-a-long!! I have enjoyed it soooo much! Have to also admit that this is my first ever Knit-a-long :sm10: I have wanted to do onesies for so long but have always postponed it for "another day", and now I'm hooked thanks to this :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Your instructions have been wonderful, and I have enjoyed all the posts along the way. So happy to see so many joined in, makes the effort you put into it all more worth it :sm24:
> 
> I have also loved seeing all the results! A lot of babies are going to be looking pretty :sm02:
> 
> I will most definately join in on any future knit-a-long you do :sm11:
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!


Absolutely gorgeous knitting, Liz.


----------



## kehinkle

My romper. Ends need sewn in and buttons put on. The straps were a happy accident. Used the outside of skein to do them at the same time. Hat is 1/2 done. Then hope I have enough for booties.


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> My romper. Ends need sewn in and buttons put on. The straps were a happy accident. Used the outside of skein to do them at the same time. Hat is 1/2 done. Then hope I have enough for booties.


That is lovely Kathy , I really like how the yarn knit up , if you have enough yarn I started with the bootie instructions today , I'm working through it as I go ????


----------



## knit4t

Oh my...all such lovely progress you all are making!

I'm afraid I'm slowly trailing far behind...lots of other projects I have to work on as well...
...but I'm so grateful to you, dear Sonja for starting this KAL.
I have the pattern printed out...loving it! & will continue to work on it when I have time...

Lovely work, everybody!
I'm gonna keep watching this thread for inspiration. 
I'm having fun just watching how everyone else's onesies are coming out!
Happy knitting, KPers!


----------



## SallyJ

Sonja, 
Thank you so much for your help on my onesie. Here is a picture of my Little Boy Blue completed. I'm happy with it and will make something for a little girl next. Hope your husband is doing better!

Sally


----------



## Swedenme

knit4t said:


> Oh my...all such lovely progress you all are making!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm slowly trailing far behind...lots of other projects I have to work on as well...
> ...but I'm so grateful to you, dear Sonja for starting this KAL.
> I have the pattern printed out...loving it! & will continue to work on it when I have time...
> 
> Lovely work, everybody!
> I'm gonna keep watching this thread for inspiration.
> I'm having fun just watching how everyone else's onesies are coming out!
> Happy knitting, KPers!


And thank you for joining in , I've enjoyed chatting with everyone and getting to see all the lovely onesies being made , it really is a very versatile pattern ????


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> Sonja,
> Thank you so much for your help on my onesie. Here is a picture of my Little Boy Blue completed. I'm happy with it and will make something for a little girl next. Hope your husband is doing better!
> 
> Sally


You are very welcome Sally and it looks wonderful , such a pretty shade of blue 
Husband is never going to get better but hes doing ok


----------



## LizNorway

kehinkle said:


> My romper. Ends need sewn in and buttons put on. The straps were a happy accident. Used the outside of skein to do them at the same time. Hat is 1/2 done. Then hope I have enough for booties.


Ooo I love the way the yarn has made the pattern! Beautiful!! :sm02:


----------



## LizNorway

SallyJ said:


> Sonja,
> Thank you so much for your help on my onesie. Here is a picture of my Little Boy Blue completed. I'm happy with it and will make something for a little girl next. Hope your husband is doing better!
> 
> Sally


Sally, your onesie turned out beautiful! :sm02: 
I LOVE the color and the stitch you used :sm02:


----------



## LizNorway

Swedenme said:


> Morning to all the ladies who have been knitting along ,I think I've finally got time to start the bootie , I'm going to go in 3 steps for the simple fact that this is only the second time I've knit this and I'm double checking that I get it right , this is my version of a little bootie picture that is all over pinterest, before I start can I please ask fellow kpers to respect my work and topic and not post the full pattern as I had full intentions of doing that myself once everyone who was knitting along and showing there work in progress had finished
> 
> For the dark pink bootie I used 3.75mm needles and dk yarn but the yarn was slightly thinner than the usual dk yarn I use , the sole of the bootie measured 9cm (3-1/2 inches )
> This time I'm using 3.25 mm needles and dk yarn which is normal thickness , I've tried basically the same bootie with a few changes and the sole measurements were the same
> I'm casting on 31 sts for my bootie as I want to add a little more shape to the the heel part ,
> 
> Cast on 31 sts and knit a row
> Row 1, K1,m1, k13, m1R , k3, m1L, k13 , m1 k1
> Row 2, and all even rows knit
> Row3, K2,m1 ,k13, m1R , k5 m1L, k13, ml,k2
> Row 5 ,k3,m1,k13 ,m1R k7, m1L, k13,m1 ,k3
> Row 7, k4,m1, k13, m1R, k9, m1L, k13, m1,k4
> Row 9, k5 , m1, k13, m1R, k11, m1L, k13, m1, k5
> Row11, k6, m1, k13, m1R, k13, m1L, k13, m1, 6
> Row 13, k7, m1, k13, m1R, k15, m1L, k13, m1, k7
> Row 15, k8, m1, k13, m1R, k17, m1L, k13, m1, k8
> 
> You should have 63 sts


Sonja,

So sweet of you to start another KAL for the booties too!! :sm24: :sm02: 
I've started in between trying to get a jacket and a dress finished, lol.
I had to use a different color yarn though, didn't have any thinner yarn in the right colors for the onesie, but picked a color to match another onesie I am going to make later.
Thank you!! Looking forward to the next step :sm02:


----------



## SallyJ

LizNorway said:


> Sally, your onesie turned out beautiful! :sm02:
> I LOVE the color and the stitch you used :sm02:


Liz, thank you.


----------



## Nonasdada

very nice onesie


----------



## Teacher's Mom

Sally, this is adorable.


----------



## SallyJ

Thank you Brenda.


----------



## Swedenme

LizNorway said:


> Sonja,
> 
> So sweet of you to start another KAL for the booties too!! :sm24: :sm02:
> I've started in between trying to get a jacket and a dress finished, lol.
> I had to use a different color yarn though, didn't have any thinner yarn in the right colors for the onesie, but picked a color to match another onesie I am going to make later.
> Thank you!! Looking forward to the next step :sm02:


Sorry for not replying sooner Liz but Ive been busy over Easter , not sure anyone was interested in the booties , but I'll get you the rest of the pattern sometime today


----------



## bevcustom

Swedenme said:


> Sorry for not replying sooner Liz but Ive been busy over Easter , not sure anyone was interested in the booties , but I'll get you the rest of the pattern sometime today


I'm definitely interested. Thank you, I appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## suewynn

I’m interested and want to make them, but, like you, I was very busy over Easter and also this week. Not enough time available for knitting for a few days.????


----------



## jollypolly

Hi if I posted every time I wanted to you would have a ton of me in a row which wouldn't be nice so I waited til now. ALL the pictures are amazing. Thanks for showing your work. Big THANKS for this gracious lady who provided the KAL. Your steps are so nicely done. Sending you a big hug. May you get through this difficult time better knowing all are with you in spirit. 
I started a corner to corner blanket with yarn too thin and was quiting it hoping to make baby something else. My aunt died yesterday and I'm in no shape to do a sweater but coming on here I'm thinking this piece will work well with my yarn and I might be able to focus enough to do it. So I'm beginning as you are finishing... pretty much how life always is for me ???? Thank you so much for this KAL. I'm grateful I've found you all especially the creator


----------



## SallyJ

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## mom717

Yes, I would like the booties also. Going to make a sweater and hat to complete the light for our first great grandbaby


----------



## mom717

To complete the outfit,


----------



## Swedenme

bevcustom said:


> I'm definitely interested. Thank you, I appreciate all your hard work.


Thank you


----------



## martina

mom717 said:


> Yes, I would like the booties also. Going to make a sweater and hat to complete the light for our first great grandbaby


Me too. I've just to sew the squares for the blanket the I can start the onesie and booties. Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme

jollypolly said:


> Hi if I posted every time I wanted to you would have a ton of me in a row which wouldn't be nice so I waited til now. ALL the pictures are amazing. Thanks for showing your work. Big THANKS for this gracious lady who provided the KAL. Your steps are so nicely done. Sending you a big hug. May you get through this difficult time better knowing all are with you in spirit.
> I started a corner to corner blanket with yarn too thin and was quiting it hoping to make baby something else. My aunt died yesterday and I'm in no shape to do a sweater but coming on here I'm thinking this piece will work well with my yarn and I might be able to focus enough to do it. So I'm beginning as you are finishing... pretty much how life always is for me ???? Thank you so much for this KAL. I'm grateful I've found you all especially the creator


Sorry to hear your sad news , the mind scatters all over the place when grieving , The reason I learned to knit 5 years ago was because my son was diagnosed with cancer , I just needed something in my hands to keep my mind occupied and away from terrible thoughts , sadly we lossed our son 2 years ago and I can honestly say learning to knit was tbe best thing I could have done as its kept me sane , hopefully knitting the onesie will help you to focus


----------



## Swedenme

For all you who are interested in the bootie pattern , The first part is near the top of page 19 , I'll try to get the rest done this evening ,but got visitors coming so not sure when ,


----------



## KJKnitCro

I'm also interested in the patterns you are doing. I've been admiring your work for some time now. Like a few others, I can't start this onesie until the blanket I'm working on is done. I want to complete the gift with a coordinating onesie and booties. But I don't want you to feel pressured to post the patterns when you are also dealing with health issues in your household. 

I would also like to do the onesie you picture on p. 3.


----------



## suewynn

KJKnitCro said:


> I would also like to do the onesie you picture on p. 3.


I would also like to make the lilac one but for a boy and in a newborn size (0 - 3mths).
Love your patterns. Thank you ????


----------



## Swedenme

Oops later than I thought here so I'll try to get as much of the bootie down as I can dont want to rush and miss any so if my eyes start drooping I'll stop and finish in the morning 
I did the first part of the bootie on page 19 and I would just like to make clear that there should be another knit row after row 15 making a total of 16 rows , that should be all the increases done and now time for the decreases 

With right side facing and 63 sts on your needles 
Row1 , k22, sl1 k1 psso, k15, k2tog , k22
Row 2 , k22, p17, k22
Row3 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k13 , k2tog, k22
Row4, k22 p15, k22
Row 5, k22, sl1 k1 psso,k 11, k2tog, k22,
Row 6 , k22, p13, k 22, 
Row 7, k22, sl1 k1 psso, k9, k2tog, k22 
Row8, k22, p11, k 22
Row 9 , k22, sl1 k1 psso, k7, k2tog, k22
Row10, k22,p9, k22 
Row11, k22, sl1 k1 psso, k5, k2tog, k22
Row12, k22, p7, k22
Row13, k22, sl1 k1 psso, k3, k2tog , k22
Row 14, k22, p5, k 22
Row15 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k1, k2tog , k22
Row 16 k22, p3, k 22
Row 17 , k22, sl1 k2tog psso , k22
You should now have 45st on your needle 

Now to start the cuff I did k1, p1, for 7.5cm ( 3 inches ) in the first row I did k1 p1 for 21sts then on the purl st I did p2tog ,it just finishes off the decrease shape and gives you an equal number (44) for the K1, p1 
Please bear in mind that Ive only knit this pattern twice so its a little experimental still hopefully I havent missed anything out 
Cant remember if I give the size but I'll repeat it anyway 
I used 3.75 needles with dk yarn for the pink ones and the sole measured 9cm( 3-1/2 inches) which is roughly for a 3-6 month old 
I then used 3.00mm needles with dk yarn and the bootie measures 8cm(just a touch over 3 inches ) which is 0-3 month


----------



## Poledra65

Mine's done, what fun and it was so quick.


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> Mine's done, what fun and it was so quick.


That looks great and such a delicate little pattern up the front


----------



## SallyJ

Poledra65 said:


> Mine's done, what fun and it was so quick.


Yours is so cute and I love the color and the pattern.


----------



## martina

I started mine last night


----------



## Swedenme

martina said:


> I started mine last night


Good luck ????


----------



## kehinkle

Poledra65 said:


> Mine's done, what fun and it was so quick.


Do you knit in your sleep?!!!! Love the color and design on the front.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Thanks SOOOO much for the bootie pattern! 

I got my yarn ready last night to do the onesie and the booties. I tried out several patterns for the center design. I like both of the ones that you gave us. But my hands are so painful that I need to give knitting a break for a while. I hope it's not more than a week. I am really excited about this KAL and what you have done for us. Thanks for all the time you have invested in us. I'll try to post here to this thread once I have something to show.


----------



## martina

I’ve finished the rib and started on the stocking stitch part. I’m using Wendy Love it yarn, it’s 100% acrylic and lovely and soft. It’s bright yellow and when I can figure out posting photos I will. Not sure yet about the front, I may leave it plain and add a motif but there’s time to decide yet.


----------



## Swedenme

martina said:


> I've finished the rib and started on the stocking stitch part. I'm using Wendy Love it yarn, it's 100% acrylic and lovely and soft. It's bright yellow and when I can figure out posting photos I will. Not sure yet about the front, I may leave it plain and add a motif but there's time to decide yet.


If you need help posting pictures pm me and we can go through it step by step


----------



## Swedenme

KJKnitCro said:


> Thanks SOOOO much for the bootie pattern!
> 
> I got my yarn ready last night to do the onesie and the booties. I tried out several patterns for the center design. I like both of the ones that you gave us. But my hands are so painful that I need to give knitting a break for a while. I hope it's not more than a week. I am really excited about this KAL and what you have done for us. Thanks for all the time you have invested in us. I'll try to post here to this thread once I have something to show.


You are very welcome , sorry to hear that your hands are painful hoping they will feel better soon


----------



## martina

Swedenme said:


> If you need help posting pictures pm me and we can go through it step by step


Thank you. I'm out tomorrow at the V and A to see the Dior exhibition so won't be back till late, so it'll be after then if that's ok.


----------



## Swedenme

martina said:


> Thank you. I'm out tomorrow at the V and A to see the Dior exhibition so won't be back till late, so it'll be after then if that's ok.


Anytime is ok , got to go out myself nothing as pleasurable as visiting the V and A just boring grocery shopping maybe you want to swap ????


----------



## martina

Swedenme said:


> Anytime is ok , got to go out myself nothing as pleasurable as visiting the V and A just boring grocery shopping maybe you want to swap ????


Nope!! But I'll think of you while I'm there.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Do you knit in your sleep?!!!! Love the color and design on the front.


 :sm23: Well, I do dream about it from time to time. Thank you.


----------



## jollypolly

SallyJ said:


> So sorry for your loss.


Thank you so much. Being on here and knitting with a group are so helpful when times get rough. I started a onesie in cheerful multi colors and began an Afghan with cables so you know I'm "off" a bit.


----------



## jollypolly

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear your sad news , the mind scatters all over the place when grieving , The reason I learned to knit 5 years ago was because my son was diagnosed with cancer , I just needed something in my hands to keep my mind occupied and away from terrible thoughts , sadly we lossed our son 2 years ago and I can honestly say learning to knit was tbe best thing I could have done as its kept me sane , hopefully knitting the onesie will help you to focus


I know just what you mean. I'm sorry for your losses. I retired and missed feeling useful. Making gifts gives me satisfaction because people benefit. I take my knitting everywhere. I like quilting too and I do tole painting but knitting is just more special for me. When mom died and a year later my husband died and the next year my dog died I was overwhelmed but the knitters on Connections were so caring I just held tight and rode out the grief. I had retired. Had a hysterectomy and moved to a safer neighborhood. So far so good. I'm glad to meet you and the others here.


----------



## jollypolly

LizNorway said:


> I have finally finished my onesie!! Finished it at work :sm17:
> 
> Sonja, thank you soooo much for doing this Knit-a-long!! I have enjoyed it soooo much! Have to also admit that this is my first ever Knit-a-long :sm10: I have wanted to do onesies for so long but have always postponed it for "another day", and now I'm hooked thanks to this :sm24: :sm02: :sm02:
> 
> Your instructions have been wonderful, and I have enjoyed all the posts along the way. So happy to see so many joined in, makes the effort you put into it all more worth it :sm24:
> 
> I have also loved seeing all the results! A lot of babies are going to be looking pretty :sm02:
> 
> I will most definately join in on any future knit-a-long you do :sm11:
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!


I really like this color and the center design. Would you tell me where I would find that pattern?


----------



## Swedenme

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: Well, I do dream about it from time to time. Thank you.


Glad I'm not the only one ????


----------



## Swedenme

jollypolly said:


> I know just what you mean. I'm sorry for your losses. I retired and missed feeling useful. Making gifts gives me satisfaction because people benefit. I take my knitting everywhere. I like quilting too and I do tole painting but knitting is just more special for me. When mom died and a year later my husband died and the next year my dog died I was overwhelmed but the knitters on Connections were so caring I just held tight and rode out the grief. I had retired. Had a hysterectomy and moved to a safer neighborhood. So far so good. I'm glad to meet you and the others here.


You too have had a rough time so glad the ladies on connections were able to help you through your grief they seem like a lovely bunch of ladies I enjoy seeing there pictures????, knitting is special and baby knits are fun sadly no babies in my house but I knit the little outfits to sell and the money I make gets donated to the hospice and nurses who helped look after my son


----------



## LizNorway

Swedenme said:


> Sorry for not replying sooner Liz but Ive been busy over Easter , not sure anyone was interested in the booties , but I'll get you the rest of the pattern sometime today


It is totally ok Sonja! I have been kid of missing in action myself :sm02: Every 4th week I have a whole week of night shifts and I am ezhausted through that week, and it landed over Easter this year :sm16: I am so happy you take the time at all to do these KALs for us, very much appreciated. And I am also a very patient person, lol. Big hugs to you sweet Sonja :sm02:


----------



## LizNorway

Poledra65 said:


> Mine's done, what fun and it was so quick.


Oh this is so pretty!! Love the color and such a sweet pattern! Well done


----------



## LizNorway

jollypolly said:


> I really like this color and the center design. Would you tell me where I would find that pattern?


Hi Polly,
So glad you liked the pattern on my onesie.
I actually made this up as I went along, so don't have a link to the pattern. I mixed a daisy stitch and a lace heart pattern I've used on many things. But I wrote down the pattern for the onesie as I went along, I will type it up and post it for you :sm02:


----------



## LizNorway

jollypolly said:


> I really like this color and the center design. Would you tell me where I would find that pattern?


Ok, I have typed up the pattern I used on my onesie, hope it's easy enough to understand :sm02: Any questions just ask :sm11:

I did a stitch called Daisy Flower stitch and a Lace Heart pattern. On the onesie I made it over 17 stitches, as the daisy stitch is a multiple of 4 +1 st. Now as I am a very tidy person when it comes to knitting , lol (and mostly only in knitting) I wanted the pattern to be exactly in the middle, so I increased 1 extra stitch on the first row (after the initial increases in Sonja's pattern) , so that I would have even sts on each side of the pattern. 
12-17-12=41 sts

So the pattern from the bottom to the top is knitted on the 17 sts in the middle.

So the pattern will be:
(RS) K12, Pattern, K12
(WS) K5, P7, Pattern, P7, K5
So that you get the stocking st on each side of the pattern. Remember to add buttonholes along the way!!

Now to make the patterns fit the onesie, I started with the 
Daisy stitch. I started the Daisy stitch at the beginning of the front, so you will be doing your increases along the way for the first 14 rows!! The pattern I've written here is after the increases are done. Just remember the Daisy stitch is in the middle across the 17 middle sts. Remember to increase 1 stitch on row 15 or 16, depending on where you started the pattern, if it's the left or right side you need a stitch.
Daisy stitch pattern:
Row 1 K17
Row 2 K1, *(p3tog, yo, p3tog) into the same 3 sts, k1, repeat from* 4 times
Row 3 K17
Row 4 K1, p1, k1, *(p3tog, yo, p3tog) into the same 3 sts, k1, repeat from* 3 times, p1, k1
Repeat these rows over 17 sts to make the Daisy stitch pattern.

So when the increases are done the pattern looks like this:

Row 1 (RS) Knit
Row 2 (WS) K5, P7, K1, *(p3tog, yo, p3tog) into the same 3 sts, k1, repeat from*4 times, P7, K5
Row 3 Knit
Row 4 K5, P7, K1, p1, k1, *(p3tog, yo, p3tog) into the same 3 sts, k1, repeat from * 3 times, p1, k1, P7, K5
Repeat the Daisy stitch pattern rows a total of 7 times. (including the rows knitted on the increase rows)

Next 4 rows before the Lace heart:
Row 1 Knit
Row 2 K5, P31, K5
Repeat these 2 rows 1 more time. (Now there is 4 rows of Stocking st before the lace heart pattern)

Lace heart Pattern: 
Row 1 K20, yo, SSK, k20
Row 2 (and every alternate row to row 16)K5, p31, k5 
Row 3 K18, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, SSK, k18
Row 5 K17, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, SSK, k17
Row 7 K16, k2tog, yo, k5, yo, SSK, k16
Row 9 K15, k2tog, yo, k7, yo, SSK, k15
Row 11 K14, k2tog, yo, k4, yo, SSK, k3, yo, SSK, k14
Row 13 K15, yo, SSK, k1, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, SSK, k1, k2tog, yo, k15
Row 15 K16, yo, k3tog, yo, k3, yo, k3tog, yo, k16

Next 4 rows after the Lace heart:
Row 1 Knit
Row 2 K5, P31, K5
Repeat these 2 rows 1 more time. (Now there is 4 rows of Stocking st after the lace heart pattern)

Now do the 4 rows of the Daisy stitch again, 3 repeats.
Then do the 4 rows Stocking stitch, 
Lace heart pattern, 
and then the 4 rows stocking stitch again.
Then do the 4 rows of the Daisy Stitch again, 5 repeats.
Then your ready to do the top Garter stitch border in Sonjas Onesie pattern.

:sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme

LizNorway said:


> Ok, I have typed up the pattern I used on my onesie, hope it's easy enough to understand :sm02: Any questions just ask :sm11:
> 
> I did a stitch called Daisy Flower stitch and a Lace Heart pattern. On the onesie I made it over 17 stitches, as the daisy stitch is a multiple of 4 +1 st. Now as I am a very tidy person when it comes to knitting , lol (and mostly only in knitting) I wanted the pattern to be exactly in the middle, so I increased 1 extra stitch on the first row (after the initial increases in Sonja's pattern) , so that I would have even sts on each side of the pattern.
> 12-17-12=41 sts
> 
> So the pattern from the bottom to the top is knitted on the 17 sts in the middle.
> 
> So the pattern will be:
> (RS) K12, Pattern, K12
> (WS) K5, P7, Pattern, P7, K5
> So that you get the stocking st on each side of the pattern. Remember to add buttonholes along the way!!
> 
> Now to make the patterns fit the onesie, I started with the
> Daisy stitch. I started the Daisy stitch at the beginning of the front, so you will be doing your increases along the way for the first 14 rows!! The pattern I've written here is after the increases are done. Just remember the Daisy stitch is in the middle across the 17 middle sts. Remember to increase 1 stitch on row 15 or 16, depending on where you started the pattern, if it's the left or right side you need a stitch.
> Daisy stitch pattern:
> Row 1 K17
> Row 2 K1, *(p3tog, yo, p3tog) into the same 3 sts, k1, repeat from* 4 times
> Row 3 K17
> Row 4 K1, p1, k1, *(p3tog, yo, p3tog) into the same 3 sts, k1, repeat from* 3 times, p1, k1
> Repeat these rows over 17 sts to make the Daisy stitch pattern.
> 
> So when the increases are done the pattern looks like this:
> 
> Row 1 (RS) Knit
> Row 2 (WS) K5, P7, K1, *(p3tog, yo, p3tog) into the same 3 sts, k1, repeat from*4 times, P7, K5
> Row 3 Knit
> Row 4 K5, P7, K1, p1, k1, *(p3tog, yo, p3tog) into the same 3 sts, k1, repeat from * 3 times, p1, k1, P7, K5
> Repeat the Daisy stitch pattern rows a total of 7 times. (including the rows knitted on the increase rows)
> 
> Next 4 rows before the Lace heart:
> Row 1 Knit
> Row 2 K5, P31, K5
> Repeat these 2 rows 1 more time. (Now there is 4 rows of Stocking st before the lace heart pattern)
> 
> Lace heart Pattern:
> Row 1 K20, yo, SSK, k20
> Row 2 (and every alternate row to row 16)K5, p31, k5
> Row 3 K18, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, SSK, k18
> Row 5 K17, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, SSK, k17
> Row 7 K16, k2tog, yo, k5, yo, SSK, k16
> Row 9 K15, k2tog, yo, k7, yo, SSK, k15
> Row 11 K14, k2tog, yo, k4, yo, SSK, k3, yo, SSK, k14
> Row 13 K15, yo, SSK, k1, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, SSK, k1, k2tog, yo, k15
> Row 15 K16, yo, k3tog, yo, k3, yo, k3tog, yo, k16
> 
> Next 4 rows after the Lace heart:
> Row 1 Knit
> Row 2 K5, P31, K5
> Repeat these 2 rows 1 more time. (Now there is 4 rows of Stocking st after the lace heart pattern)
> 
> Now do the 4 rows of the Daisy stitch again, 3 repeats.
> Then do the 4 rows Stocking stitch,
> Lace heart pattern,
> and then the 4 rows stocking stitch again.
> Then do the 4 rows of the Daisy Stitch again, 5 repeats.
> Then your ready to do the top Garter stitch border in Sonjas Onesie pattern.
> 
> :sm02: :sm02:


Thank you for this Liz definitely going to add this to the front of a onesie


----------



## UteWhite1128

love the pattern and the finished product. Great Work


----------



## meljon

I almost never knit but I enjoyed this KAL. I made it a bit shorter to fit and added a crochet bear applique.


----------



## Swedenme

meljon said:


> I almost never knit but I enjoyed this KAL. I made it a bit shorter to fit and added a crochet bear applique.


Its gorgeous and another great idea to add a crochet applique, like the nice fresh colour you used


----------



## LizNorway

meljon said:


> I almost never knit but I enjoyed this KAL. I made it a bit shorter to fit and added a crochet bear applique.


Oh my goodness what a cute set!! Love the crochet applique too! :sm02:


----------



## Maltova

LizNorway said:


> Here is my progress so far :sm02:
> Found it hard to get the right color in pictures! The sun is shining bright here and in some pictures it turned out bright red and when I moved it to another place it was dark purple :sm07:
> 
> Well these are the closest to the color, it's a lovely maroon color :sm02:
> I have done a Daisy stitch and lace hearts (I'm in love with lace hearts!!) I haven't fastened the flowers yet, not sure where I want to place them or how many I want to attach. But it's coming together :sm02:


Ooh...that's so pretty. The pattern stitch and the flowers too


----------



## Maltova

The booties pattern is a bonus. Thank you so much. I have a few WIPs to finish but am following this lovely thread. Will post when I finally do it


----------



## Swedenme

Maltova said:


> The booties pattern is a bonus. Thank you so much. I have a few WIPs to finish but am following this lovely thread. Will post when I finally do it


You are very welcome and I look forward to seeing a picture when finished


----------



## jollypolly

Swedenme said:


> You too have had a rough time so glad the ladies on connections were able to help you through your grief they seem like a lovely bunch of ladies I enjoy seeing there pictures????, knitting is special and baby knits are fun sadly no babies in my house but I knit the little outfits to sell and the money I make gets donated to the hospice and nurses who helped look after my son


That's a generous donation of your time and product. When my hub was in the hospital I knit scarves and gave them to needy gents who shared the room. It feels good to give as you know


----------



## jollypolly

LizNorway said:


> Hi Polly,
> So glad you liked the pattern on my onesie.
> I actually made this up as I went along, so don't have a link to the pattern. I mixed a daisy stitch and a lace heart pattern I've used on many things. But I wrote down the pattern for the onesie as I went along, I will type it up and post it for you :sm02:


Making that up is quite an accomplishment That is very nice of you. It's very pretty.


----------



## jollypolly

LizNorway said:


> Ok, I have typed up the pattern I used on my onesie, hope it's easy enough to understand :sm02: Any questions just ask :sm11:
> 
> I did a stitch called Daisy Flower stitch and a Lace Heart pattern. On the onesie I made it over 17 stitches, as the daisy stitch is a multiple of 4 +1 st. Now as I am a very tidy person when it comes to knitting , lol (and mostly only in knitting) I wanted the pattern to be exactly in the middle, so I increased 1 extra stitch on the first row (after the initial increases in Sonja's pattern) , so that I would have even sts on each side of the pattern.
> 12-17-12=41 sts
> 
> So the pattern from the bottom to the top is knitted on the 17 sts in the middle.
> 
> So the pattern will be:
> (RS) K12, Pattern, K12
> (WS) K5, P7, Pattern, P7, K5
> So that you get the stocking st on each side of the pattern. Remember to add buttonholes along the way!!
> 
> Now to make the patterns fit the onesie, I started with the
> Daisy stitch. I started the Daisy stitch at the beginning of the front, so you will be doing your increases along the way for the first 14 rows!! The pattern I've written here is after the increases are done. Just remember the Daisy stitch is in the middle across the 17 middle sts. Remember to increase 1 stitch on row 15 or 16, depending on where you started the pattern, if it's the left or right side you need a stitch.
> Daisy stitch pattern:
> Row 1 K17
> Row 2 K1, *(p3tog, yo, p3tog) into the same 3 sts, k1, repeat from* 4 times
> Row 3 K17
> Row 4 K1, p1, k1, *(p3tog, yo, p3tog) into the same 3 sts, k1, repeat from* 3 times, p1, k1
> Repeat these rows over 17 sts to make the Daisy stitch pattern.
> 
> So when the increases are done the pattern looks like this:
> 
> Row 1 (RS) Knit
> Row 2 (WS) K5, P7, K1, *(p3tog, yo, p3tog) into the same 3 sts, k1, repeat from*4 times, P7, K5
> Row 3 Knit
> Row 4 K5, P7, K1, p1, k1, *(p3tog, yo, p3tog) into the same 3 sts, k1, repeat from * 3 times, p1, k1, P7, K5
> Repeat the Daisy stitch pattern rows a total of 7 times. (including the rows knitted on the increase rows)
> 
> Next 4 rows before the Lace heart:
> Row 1 Knit
> Row 2 K5, P31, K5
> Repeat these 2 rows 1 more time. (Now there is 4 rows of Stocking st before the lace heart pattern)
> 
> Lace heart Pattern:
> Row 1 K20, yo, SSK, k20
> Row 2 (and every alternate row to row 16)K5, p31, k5
> Row 3 K18, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, SSK, k18
> Row 5 K17, k2tog, yo, k3, yo, SSK, k17
> Row 7 K16, k2tog, yo, k5, yo, SSK, k16
> Row 9 K15, k2tog, yo, k7, yo, SSK, k15
> Row 11 K14, k2tog, yo, k4, yo, SSK, k3, yo, SSK, k14
> Row 13 K15, yo, SSK, k1, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, SSK, k1, k2tog, yo, k15
> Row 15 K16, yo, k3tog, yo, k3, yo, k3tog, yo, k16
> 
> Next 4 rows after the Lace heart:
> Row 1 Knit
> Row 2 K5, P31, K5
> Repeat these 2 rows 1 more time. (Now there is 4 rows of Stocking st after the lace heart pattern)
> 
> Now do the 4 rows of the Daisy stitch again, 3 repeats.
> Then do the 4 rows Stocking stitch,
> Lace heart pattern,
> and then the 4 rows stocking stitch again.
> Then do the 4 rows of the Daisy Stitch again, 5 repeats.
> Then your ready to do the top Garter stitch border in Sonjas Onesie pattern.
> 
> :sm02: :sm02:


Thank you very very very much. I see how much work you did to provide this lovely pattern. I can't wait to finish the one I began and do yours. I wish I could do something this lovely to give you and the onesie pattern maker. Only contribution I can make is I found a video on Very Pink. Com which helped me make the leg decreases without steps. It gives a smooth line which is nice. Not too hard either. The last stitch on the row before bind off is slipped . Then turn and slip the stitch from the beginning of the new row. Pass the first slipped stitch over the newly slipped stitch then do your remaining bind offs. It eliminates the step. The video on Very Pink is easy to follow.


----------



## jollypolly

jollypolly said:


> Thank you very very very much. I see how much work you did to provide this lovely pattern. I can't wait to finish the one I began and do yours. I wish I could do something this lovely to give you and the onesie pattern maker. Only contribution I can make is I found a video on Very Pink. Com which helped me make the leg decreases without steps. It gives a smooth line which is nice. Not too hard either. The last stitch on the row before bind off is slipped . Then turn and slip the stitch from the beginning of the new row. Pass the first slipped stitch over the newly slipped stitch then do your remaining bind offs. It eliminates the step. The video on Very Pink is easy to follow.


Forgot to say the video was on YouTube


----------



## LizNorway

Swedenme said:


> Oops later than I thought here so I'll try to get as much of the bootie down as I can dont want to rush and miss any so if my eyes start drooping I'll stop and finish in the morning
> I did the first part of the bootie on page 19 and I would just like to make clear that there should be another knit row after row 15 making a total of 16 rows , that should be all the increases done and now time for the decreases
> 
> With right side facing and 63 sts on your needles
> Row1 , k22, sl1 k1 psso, k15, k2tog , k22
> Row 2 , k22, p17, k22
> Row3 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k13 , k2tog, k22
> Row4, k22 p15, k22
> Row 5, k22, sl1 k1 psso,k 11, k2tog, k22,
> Row 6 , k22, p13, k 22,
> Row 7, k22, sl1 k1 psso, k9, k2tog, k22
> Row8, k22, p11, k 22
> Row 9 , k22, sl1 k1 psso, k7, k2tog, k22
> Row10, k22,p9, k22
> Row11, k22, sl1 k1 psso, k5, k2tog, k22
> Row12, k22, p7, k22
> Row13, k22, sl1 k1 psso, k3, k2tog , k22
> Row 14, k22, p5, k 22
> Row15 k22, sl1 k1 psso, k1, k2tog , k22
> Row 16 k22, p3, k 22
> Row 17 , k22, sl1 k2tog psso , k22
> You should now have 45st on your needle
> 
> Now to start the cuff I did k1, p1, for 7.5cm ( 3 inches ) in the first row I did k1 p1 for 21sts then on the purl st I did p2tog ,it just finishes off the decrease shape and gives you an equal number (44) for the K1, p1
> Please bear in mind that Ive only knit this pattern twice so its a little experimental still hopefully I havent missed anything out
> Cant remember if I give the size but I'll repeat it anyway
> I used 3.75 needles with dk yarn for the pink ones and the sole measured 9cm( 3-1/2 inches) which is roughly for a 3-6 month old
> I then used 3.00mm needles with dk yarn and the bootie measures 8cm(just a touch over 3 inches ) which is 0-3 month


Hi Sonja,

I am not having any luck with these booties :sm16: 
I have tried 3 different types of yarn now, and the booties turn out huge :sm03: 
I have my 6 month old granddaughter here right now and we've been laughing so hard when trying them on her :sm09: :sm09: she is swimming in them :sm09:

Can I ask of the gauge of the yarn you have used? We don't use the terms DK, 4 ply and so on, so it's often hard to find out what yarn to use in english patterns :sm16: I have tried 21, 23 and 24 sts gauge yarns now on both, 3,25mm and 3,5mm needles, but they all turn out huge! :sm16: :sm16:

Any help would be appreciated :sm02:


----------



## LizNorway

I am now going to try gauge 28 sts on 3mm, will see how they turn out


----------



## Swedenme

LizNorway said:


> I am now going to try gauge 28 sts on 3mm, will see how they turn out


Sorry you are having trouble Liz , the pink ones I made measured at 9cm about 3-1/2 inches and Ive just made these white/grey ones on size 3mm needles and dk yarn and they measure at 8cm just over 3 inches hope this helps
I do know I've got odd flowers not lost all my marbles yet ????just seeing which I like
Dk yarn is 8ply , number 3 or light worsted hope one of these make sense to you


----------



## LizNorway

Swedenme said:


> Sorry you are having trouble Liz , the pink ones I made measured at 9cm about 3-1/2 inches and Ive just made these white/grey ones on size 3mm needles and dk yarn and they measure at 8cm just over 3 inches hope this helps
> I do know I've got odd flowers not lost all my marbles yet ðjust seeing which I like
> Dk yarn is 8ply , number 3 or light worsted hope one of these make sense to you


Lol, well I think the yarns are still totally different in thickness :sm09: Do you have the band for the wool you used! That would tell me the gauge. :sm02: (there where it says 10/28.
I tried with what we would call DK, 8 ply or light worsted, and that one measured almost 13 cm 
:sm06: so I am doing something wrong :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme

LizNorway said:


> Lol, well I think the yarns are still totally different in thickness :sm09: Do you have the band for the wool you used! That would tell me the gauge. :sm02: (there where it says 10/28.
> I tried with what we would call DK, 8 ply or light worsted, and that one measured almost 13 cm
> :sm06: so I am doing something wrong :sm16:


Wow that is nearly twice the size , I will go see if I can find a wool band
Here are a few dk wool bands hope this helps
Let me know if I need to zoom in closer


----------



## LizNorway

Swedenme said:


> Wow that is nearly twice the size , I will go see if I can find a wool band
> Here are a few dk wool bands hope this helps
> Let me know if I need to zoom in closer


Lol, mine is actually thinner :sm09: (bottom picture) because 28 /10 means 28 sts makes a 10x10 cm square.
So your dk yarn which is 22, you only need 22 sts to get a 10x10 square :sm09: (the middle picture is the same as your dk)
This is what puzzles me??? I used a 22 st yarn and 3mm needles and the bootie turned out huge :sm09: 
But I am not going to give up, lol, going to keep trying!! I am not a loose knitter either or I would have kind of understood the problem then :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## martina

Have got as far as the start of the decreases, loving the pattern and Kal. The yarn is Wendy Love It, and I do, never used it before but it’s lovely soft and smooth, a dream to knit with and I’ll definitely be using it again.


----------



## Swedenme

martina said:


> Have got as far as the start of the decreases, loving the pattern and Kal. The yarn is Wendy Love It, and I do, never used it before but it's lovely soft and smooth, a dream to knit with and I'll definitely be using it again.


The yarn sounds wonderful


----------



## jollypolly

Did anyone try the sloping decreases on the legs? I think it's nifty.


----------



## jollypolly

Did anyone try the sloping decreases on the legs? I think it's nifty.


----------



## Swedenme

jollypolly said:


> Did anyone try the sloping decreases on the legs? I think it's nifty.


I didnt because I have finished my onesie but I've saved it as I'm always making this onesie or another onesie I've done a pattern for that this decrease would be useful for, I'm in a tangled mess at the moment as I wasnt happy with part of the dress ive just finished


----------



## LizNorway

jollypolly said:


> Did anyone try the sloping decreases on the legs? I think it's nifty.


Sloping decreases? Where do we find those? :sm02:


----------



## suewynn

LizNorway said:


> Sloping decreases? Where do we find those? :sm02:


On the previous page JollyPolly wrote

Thank you very very very much. I see how much work you did to provide this lovely pattern. I can't wait to finish the one I began and do yours. I wish I could do something this lovely to give you and the onesie pattern maker. Only contribution I can make is I found a video on Very Pink. Com which helped me make the leg decreases without steps. It gives a smooth line which is nice. Not too hard either. The last stitch on the row before bind off is slipped . Then turn and slip the stitch from the beginning of the new row. Pass the first slipped stitch over the newly slipped stitch then do your remaining bind offs. It eliminates the step. The video on Very Pink is easy to follow.

The Very Pink video I found was called Knitting Help - Sloped Bind Off
https://verypink.com/2015/12/02/sloped-bind-off/


----------



## LizNorway

suewynn said:


> On the previous page JollyPolly wrote
> 
> Thank you very very very much. I see how much work you did to provide this lovely pattern. I can't wait to finish the one I began and do yours. I wish I could do something this lovely to give you and the onesie pattern maker. Only contribution I can make is I found a video on Very Pink. Com which helped me make the leg decreases without steps. It gives a smooth line which is nice. Not too hard either. The last stitch on the row before bind off is slipped . Then turn and slip the stitch from the beginning of the new row. Pass the first slipped stitch over the newly slipped stitch then do your remaining bind offs. It eliminates the step. The video on Very Pink is easy to follow.
> 
> The Very Pink video I found was called Knitting Help - Sloped Bind Off
> https://verypink.com/2015/12/02/sloped-bind-off/


Oh goodness, I missed that! Thank you Sue! 
:sm09: Blind as a bat at times me :sm16:


----------



## LizNorway

jollypolly said:


> Thank you very very very much. I see how much work you did to provide this lovely pattern. I can't wait to finish the one I began and do yours. I wish I could do something this lovely to give you and the onesie pattern maker. Only contribution I can make is I found a video on Very Pink. Com which helped me make the leg decreases without steps. It gives a smooth line which is nice. Not too hard either. The last stitch on the row before bind off is slipped . Then turn and slip the stitch from the beginning of the new row. Pass the first slipped stitch over the newly slipped stitch then do your remaining bind offs. It eliminates the step. The video on Very Pink is easy to follow.


That is a very nifty bind off yes! Very neat. :sm02: 
Thank you Polly :sm02:


----------



## LizNorway

LizNorway said:


> Hi Sonja,
> 
> I am not having any luck with these booties :sm16:
> I have tried 3 different types of yarn now, and the booties turn out huge :sm03:
> I have my 6 month old granddaughter here right now and we've been laughing so hard when trying them on her :sm09: :sm09: she is swimming in them :sm09:
> 
> Can I ask of the gauge of the yarn you have used? We don't use the terms DK, 4 ply and so on, so it's often hard to find out what yarn to use in english patterns :sm16: I have tried 21, 23 and 24 sts gauge yarns now on both, 3,25mm and 3,5mm needles, but they all turn out huge! :sm16: :sm16:
> 
> Any help would be appreciated :sm02:


Ok, finally one bootie I am sort of happy with. I started with more cast on sts, and less increase rows, which made it a bit smaller, but its still big, 6-9 months I think it would fit. But got there in the end :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme

LizNorway said:


> Ok, finally one bootie I am sort of happy with. I started with more cast on sts, and less increase rows, which made it a bit smaller, but its still big, 6-9 months I think it would fit. But got there in the end :sm02:


Looks great fingers crossed it fits , think it must be a yarn problem as a lady from America who I talk to is having the same problem although the first time she did use thicker yarn


----------



## elaine_1

Swedenme said:


> Morning to all the ladies who have been knitting along ,I think I've finally got time to start the bootie , I'm going to go in 3 steps for the simple fact that this is only the second time I've knit this and I'm double checking that I get it right , this is my version of a little bootie picture that is all over pinterest, before I start can I please ask fellow kpers to respect my work and topic and not post the full pattern as I had full intentions of doing that myself once everyone who was knitting along and showing there work in progress had finished
> 
> For the dark pink bootie I used 3.75mm needles and dk yarn but the yarn was slightly thinner than the usual dk yarn I use , the sole of the bootie measured 9cm (3-1/2 inches )
> This time I'm using 3.25 mm needles and dk yarn which is normal thickness , I've tried basically the same bootie with a few changes and the sole measurements were the same
> I'm casting on 31 sts for my bootie as I want to add a little more shape to the the heel part ,
> 
> Cast on 31 sts and knit a row
> Row 1, K1,m1, k13, m1R , k3, m1L, k13 , m1 k1
> Row 2, and all even rows knit
> Row3, K2,m1 ,k13, m1R , k5 m1L, k13, ml,k2
> Row 5 ,k3,m1,k13 ,m1R k7, m1L, k13,m1 ,k3
> Row 7, k4,m1, k13, m1R, k9, m1L, k13, m1,k4
> Row 9, k5 , m1, k13, m1R, k11, m1L, k13, m1, k5
> Row11, k6, m1, k13, m1R, k13, m1L, k13, m1, 6
> Row 13, k7, m1, k13, m1R, k15, m1L, k13, m1, k7
> Row 15, k8, m1, k13, m1R, k17, m1L, k13, m1, k8
> 
> You should have 63 sts


Oh my Gosh I missed this one starting, so I will have some catching up to do, but I am in


----------



## Swedenme

elaine_1 said:


> Oh my Gosh I missed this one starting, so I will have some catching up to do, but I am in


I found that using size3mm needles and dk yarn gets me a size 0-3 month ( 8cm) and using 3.75 with slightly thinner dk yarn got me a size 3-6 month (9cm) but others are having to go down in needle size to get the size they want , Im thinking its the different make yarns and ply in different countries


----------



## LizNorway

Ha!!! I went up to the attic, and thought maybe I had some DK yarn balls I bought in the UK years ago! And low and behold I still had some!!! Lol!! I hads loads actually!! I used to knit a lot of Jean Greenhowes dolls and animals, and stocked up on dk yarn then. But have never been fond of using acrylic yarns for clothing, so they got sent up to the attic!
Haha, like I said, I am not giving up on these booties, there HAS to be a reason for them turning out so big!! Now there will be no excuse!! :sm02: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme

LizNorway said:


> Ha!!! I went up to the attic, and thought maybe I had some DK yarn balls I bought in the UK years ago! And low and behold I still had some!!! Lol!! I hads loads actually!! I used to knit a lot of Jean Greenhowes dolls and animals, and stocked up on dk yarn then. But have never been fond of using acrylic yarns for clothing, so they got sent up to the attic!
> Haha, like I said, I am not giving up on these booties, there HAS to be a reason for them turning out so big!! Now there will be no excuse!! :sm02: :sm09:


Wish I could find dk yarn in my attic ????I use it a lot as Im allergic to actual wool , I do knit with wool but I itch , cough and wheeze my way through the knitting even with the help of an antihistamine tablet, also with knitting baby items and selling them I find dk the easiest to use and there are some lovely soft yarns out there now , far better than the acrylic yarn that was made years ago , dont think I would have even used that type of acrylic for a dish cloth ????

I think you might be wise to use 3mm needles to begin with and see what size the bootie turns out


----------



## kehinkle

Finished my hat and booties. Went down to a #2 needle for the booties as the other made them large.


----------



## UteWhite1128

Adorable & I love the colors.


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> Finished my hat and booties. Went down to a #2 needle for the booties as the other made them large.


Beautiful set Kathy , love the way the yarn knit up , think a few people have had trouble with the booties, all depends on the yarn and size needles 
I must have just got lucky????


----------



## LizNorway

kehinkle said:


> Finished my hat and booties. Went down to a #2 needle for the booties as the other made them large.


Ooooo I love the way the yarn made the pattern! And the little hat to go with it is so cute! I am so happy to hear its not just me that feel the booties are large :sm12: :sm17: Beautiful set!! :sm24:


----------



## LizNorway

Swedenme said:


> Wish I could find dk yarn in my attic Ã°ÂÂÂI use it a lot as Im allergic to actual wool , I do knit with wool but I itch , cough and wheeze my way through the knitting even with the help of an antihistamine tablet, also with knitting baby items and selling them I find dk the easiest to use and there are some lovely soft yarns out there now , far better than the acrylic yarn that was made years ago , dont think I would have even used that type of acrylic for a dish cloth Ã°ÂÂÂ
> 
> I think you might be wise to use 3mm needles to begin with and see what size the bootie turns out


A lot of people are allergic and itch from wool, but I find people like the merino wool better. That doesn't itch actually. Have you tried knitting with that? :sm02: The dk yarn I found up in the attic was a very soft acrylic yarn. My mother-in-law was from Cornwall, and she used to knit a lot for my girls when they were little, and some of the yarns she used was so hard and stiff, the cardigans stood upright on their own! But she did knit some beautiful garments, whether they were soft or stiff.

I was determined with these booties. :sm16: :sm09: I tried the DK yarn I found in the attic and they turned out just as big as the other yarns I tried. :sm16: so I made my own pattern lol, for 0-3 months :sm02: :sm24: I only made one of each of 3 different yarns I tried, lol, will have to knit more to make pairs. :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme

LizNorway said:


> A lot of people are allergic and itch from wool, but I find people like the merino wool better. That doesn't itch actually. Have you tried knitting with that? :sm02: The dk yarn I found up in the attic was a very soft acrylic yarn. My mother-in-law was from Cornwall, and she used to knit a lot for my girls when they were little, and some of the yarns she used was so hard and stiff, the cardigans stood upright on their own! But she did knit some beautiful garments, whether they were soft or stiff.
> 
> I was determined with these booties. :sm16: :sm09: I tried the DK yarn I found in the attic and they turned out just as big as the other yarns I tried. :sm16: so I made my own pattern lol, for 0-3 months :sm02: :sm24: I only made one of each of 3 different yarns I tried, lol, will have to knit more to make pairs. :sm02:


They are all lovvely but those pink ones to the right in the middle picture do look big????


----------



## LizNorway

Swedenme said:


> They are all lovvely but those pink ones to the right in the middle picture do look big????


They are big! Lol, they will fit a 9 month old :sm09: And that it the DK yarn on 3mm needles :sm06: 
So I went into my translation notes and adjusted the pattern down :sm02: and it worked! :sm17:


----------



## Padittle

Swedenme said:


> Oops later than I thought here so I'll try to get as much of the bootie down as I can...
> 
> I'm getting ready to start the booties & feeling clueless. Since you used 'row' instead of 'round', I assume these are knit flat & seamed? But I guess I could switch to knitting in the round when I get to the cuff, right? Thanks again for all your hard work.


----------



## Susan from NC

Wow such beautiful work!

I know I've come to the party a little late (page 25!) but is there a pattern for the booties? I read through the posts and either missed it or it wasn't offered?

Thank you for sharing all your insight on the different yarns/needles and resulting sized booties. Great information.


----------



## Swedenme

Susan from NJ said:


> Wow such beautiful work!
> 
> I know I've come to the party a little late (page 25!) but is there a pattern for the booties? I read through the posts and either missed it or it wasn't offered?
> 
> Thank you for sharing all your insight on the different yarns/needles and resulting sized booties. Great information.


Page 19 and 21


----------



## Susan from NC

THANK YOU! and yes I did mean to shout it from the rooftops. I must have missed it in the first go round.

I just love them and since they are small they make a great project to have in my car for those long waits in the drs offices. Also so much scrap yarn to use up...like that will ever happen :}


Swedenme said:


> Page 19 and 21


----------



## Swedenme

Susan from NJ said:


> THANK YOU! and yes I did mean to shout it from the rooftops. I must have missed it in the first go round.
> 
> I just love them and since they are small they make a great project to have in my car for those long waits in the drs offices. Also so much scrap yarn to use up...like that will ever happen :}


You might have to try different size needles or yarn as a couple of the ladies have had trouble with the sizing


----------



## Susan from NC

Thanks for the hint. When I was reading thru this thread I noticed those comments. I think once I do a pair, I will know whether I need to increase/decrease/change yarn, needles, etc. You are so kind to share these patterns and notes with all of us. 
I really appreciate it!


Swedenme said:


> You might have to try different size needles or yarn as a couple of the ladies have had trouble with the sizing


----------



## SallyJ

Are they knit flat or in the round?


----------



## LizNorway

Susan from NJ said:


> THANK YOU! and yes I did mean to shout it from the rooftops. I must have missed it in the first go round.
> 
> I just love them and since they are small they make a great project to have in my car for those long waits in the drs offices. Also so much scrap yarn to use up...like that will ever happen :}


I agree! Small bootie projects like this are perfect for long waits in drs offices, and long car drives (not me driving then of course lol :sm09: ) :sm17:


----------



## LizNorway

SallyJ said:


> Are they knit flat or in the round?


These are knit flat :sm02: but can of course be knit in the round when you get to the cuff :sm02:


----------



## LizNorway

LizNorway said:


> A lot of people are allergic and itch from wool, but I find people like the merino wool better. That doesn't itch actually. Have you tried knitting with that? :sm02: The dk yarn I found up in the attic was a very soft acrylic yarn. My mother-in-law was from Cornwall, and she used to knit a lot for my girls when they were little, and some of the yarns she used was so hard and stiff, the cardigans stood upright on their own! But she did knit some beautiful garments, whether they were soft or stiff.
> 
> I was determined with these booties. :sm16: :sm09: I tried the DK yarn I found in the attic and they turned out just as big as the other yarns I tried. :sm16: so I made my own pattern lol, for 0-3 months :sm02: :sm24: I only made one of each of 3 different yarns I tried, lol, will have to knit more to make pairs. :sm02:


Lol, I recieved a comment that the pink bow on the bootie was too big :sm09: :sm09: 
The flowers and the bow where just laid on the booties for the picture, have not yet decided what I am going to use :sm17: I have lots of pretty buttons in all sorts of different colors and shapes I might use instead. 
Thought I would just mention it others were thinking the same :sm09:


----------



## hennie

Late to the party as always, only spotted this last night. 

Such beautiful creations already. 
Have cast on, using a pure wool dk in navy. 
So far so good, it’s knitting up beautifully. 
Thanks Sonja for sharing your creativity with us, hope I do it justice.


----------



## Swedenme

hennie said:


> Late to the party as always, only spotted this last night.
> 
> Such beautiful creations already.
> Have cast on, using a pure wool dk in navy.
> So far so good, it's knitting up beautifully.
> Thanks Sonja for sharing your creativity with us, hope I do it justice.


Look forward to seeing what you make , this has been a great knitalong and many lovely ideas and creations have been shared


----------



## hennie

I have others things I should be knitting but couldn’t help myself. 
Can’t wait to try another one using one of the great stitches shared.


----------



## Swedenme

hennie said:


> I have others things I should be knitting but couldn't help myself.
> Can't wait to try another one using one of the great stitches shared.


Lol thats how it goes , I'm making a determined effort to finish at least a couple of projects Ive got going before I start a new one


----------



## SallyJ

Probably starting another one today. Just waiting for buttons to arrive for the 2nd one I made. Love these onesies!


----------



## hennie

What a great knit, just going to block it.
Wasn’t going to add a pic just yet as a: light isn’t brill and b: I couldn’t get my angle straight lol. 
But you get the idea.


----------



## Swedenme

hennie said:


> What a great knit, just going to block it.
> Wasn't going to add a pic just yet as a: light isn't brill and b: I couldn't get my angle straight lol.
> But you get the idea.


Its lovely , glad I'm not the only one who has a problem with taking pictures????,


----------



## jollypolly

Swedenme said:


> You too have had a rough time so glad the ladies on connections were able to help you through your grief they seem like a lovely bunch of ladies I enjoy seeing there pictures????, knitting is special and baby knits are fun sadly no babies in my house but I knit the little outfits to sell and the money I make gets donated to the hospice and nurses who helped look after my son


That's such a good way to help them. I've friends having grand babies or sons friends having their babies and I knit slowly. I'm trying the onesies in yarn that is orange yellow green white pink and peach. I wanted to give it to a boy but it might be too feminine. First try at a simple star stitch which is girlish too. Might make the booties for an acquaintances grandbaby. Trying to keep busy but no energy for things that need doing. My get up and go got up and went. Ive9 done bout 5 rows of star stitch and not ruined it yet. I spent hours looking on YouTube for boyish pattern for the chest. Boy those ladies can knit!!! Wish I spoke their language. Some I can follow by watching but some go too fast. The stitches is liked weren't showing well in the yarn I am using. Took out rows about 6 times. Have to go feed the cats but I'll get back here soon to see what lovely things are being made


----------



## jollypolly

suewynn said:


> On the previous page JollyPolly wrote
> 
> Thank you very very very much. I see how much work you did to provide this lovely pattern. I can't wait to finish the one I began and do yours. I wish I could do something this lovely to give you and the onesie pattern maker. Only contribution I can make is I found a video on Very Pink. Com which helped me make the leg decreases without steps. It gives a smooth line which is nice. Not too hard either. The last stitch on the row before bind off is slipped . Then turn and slip the stitch from the beginning of the new row. Pass the first slipped stitch over the newly slipped stitch then do your remaining bind offs. It eliminates the step. The video on Very Pink is easy to follow.
> 
> The Very Pink video I found was called Knitting Help - Sloped Bind Off
> https://verypink.com/2015/12/02/sloped-bind-off/


Thank you for finding it. I don't navigate the computer very well. I like the slope better than steps and used it long ago for a sweater shoulder I think


----------



## jollypolly

LizNorway said:


> Ok, finally one bootie I am sort of happy with. I started with more cast on sts, and less increase rows, which made it a bit smaller, but its still big, 6-9 months I think it would fit. But got there in the end :sm02:


That is beautiful. Rosebud is perfect for it.


----------



## jollypolly

kehinkle said:


> Finished my hat and booties. Went down to a #2 needle for the booties as the other made them large.


Great work. I lovvvve the yarn too. Never saw any like it. I needed a hat for the funeral as mine are ,mostly red or bright colors so bought grey variegated and it turned out fine. Still haven't fed the cats. I'm in trouble there


----------



## jollypolly

Last post befor feeding the cat...I found an item I've never seen before. it's thin and about 3 inches long with a crochet hook on one end and a point on the other. There were two in the package one a bit thinner than the other. From this odd description can aonyone tell me what it's for. It came in handy when I had to change a knit stitch to a purl. Hooked the hook end in and pulled the yarn through the loop. Could have done it other way I usually do but this tool was helpful


----------



## SallyJ

Hennie, love the anchor. It's so cute.


----------



## hennie

A better picture, I think. 
Just deciding on booties.


----------



## SallyJ

hennie said:


> A better picture, I think.
> Just deciding on booties.


It's adorable.


----------



## Swedenme

jollypolly said:


> That's such a good way to help them. I've friends having grand babies or sons friends having their babies and I knit slowly. I'm trying the onesies in yarn that is orange yellow green white pink and peach. I wanted to give it to a boy but it might be too feminine. First try at a simple star stitch which is girlish too. Might make the booties for an acquaintances grandbaby. Trying to keep busy but no energy for things that need doing. My get up and go got up and went. Ive9 done bout 5 rows of star stitch and not ruined it yet. I spent hours looking on YouTube for boyish pattern for the chest. Boy those ladies can knit!!! Wish I spoke their language. Some I can follow by watching but some go too fast. The stitches is liked weren't showing well in the yarn I am using. Took out rows about 6 times. Have to go feed the cats but I'll get back here soon to see what lovely things are being made


The yarn does sound a bit girlish , maybe try this stitch for a boy its fairly simple only a 4 row repeat I did write it out somewhere at the beginning I'll go take a look what page its on

Mock cable pattern is on page 8


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> The yarn does sound a bit girlish , maybe try this stitch for a boy its fairly simple only a 4 row repeat I did write it out somewhere at the beginning I'll go take a look what page its on
> 
> Mock cable pattern is on page 8


I finally got my Frog buttons and have added them to the onesie. They are all shades of green, the one looks kind of yellow in the picture. I think I need to block it a little. Still, I think it turned out cute. This thread is getting a bit long, maybe we should start a new one??


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> I finally got my Frog buttons and have added them to the onesie. They are all shades of green, the one looks kind of yellow in the picture. I think I need to block it a little. Still, I think it turned out cute. This thread is getting a bit long, maybe we should start a new one??


Its lovely Sally definitely cute ????, love the frog and the buttons , 
Think I'm going to leave this thread to just continue as then all the button up onesies can be together for anyone coming to look for ideas 
Going to maybe start another knitalong onesie in about a week or so just trying to finish off a couple of things first , not sure which one maybe something like the lilac one as its maybe the easiest , what do you think


----------



## amudaus

Beautiful Work. :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> Its lovely Sally definitely cute ????, love the frog and the buttons ,
> Think I'm going to leave this thread to just continue as then all the button up onesies can be together for anyone coming to look for ideas
> Going to maybe start another knitalong onesie in about a week or so just trying to finish off a couple of things first , not sure which one maybe something like the lilac one as its maybe the easiest , what do you think


I love both of the items you have pictured, but agree with you that the lilac onesie might be easier. I'm sure I will join in making that one also. Right now I'm working on a peach onesie with the design with the leaves. My yarn is a bit on the heavier side for this one so it is turning out a little larger. Next time I'll use a smaller needle size with this yarn.

Looking forward to the next KAL.


----------



## KJKnitCro

I love both of the onesies you picture on this page. I would love to join your KAL, no matter which one you decide to do next.


----------



## Swedenme

KJKnitCro said:


> I love both of the onesies you picture on this page. I would love to join your KAL, no matter which one you decide to do next.


Thank you , this one was really fun and it was lovely to chat with fellow kpers and see the progressand wonderful ideas for all the differebt onesies that came from the same basic pattern , its all here if you want to make one , I was hoping to start a new one next week after I finished a few projects but a lady has just commissioned a baby outfit so might be more to the week after


----------



## pinsandneedles

I would really like to knit the lavender one...how do we know when you will start this? I just became a great grandmother and this looks perfect...Don't want to miss this..I have not been on KP for some time now due to life's curves so will try to keep an eye out for when you start this. Thanks in advance for any info you could share at this time.


----------



## Swedenme

pinsandneedles said:


> I would really like to knit the lavender one...how do we know when you will start this? I just became a great grandmother and this looks perfect...Don't want to miss this..I have not been on KP for some time now due to life's curves so will try to keep an eye out for when you start this. Thanks in advance for any info you could share at this time.


I was hoping to start by the end of next week but I've been asked to make 2 little outfits so depending when I get those finished , quick easy knits so I might still be on track


----------



## SallyJ

Swedenme said:


> I was hoping to start by the end of next week but I've been asked to make 2 little outfits so depending when I get those finished , quick easy knits so I might still be on track


I finished another onesie and wanted to share a picture with you. This DK yarn was a little heavier than the yarn used in my other onesies so it turned out more like a 6-9 month size. Next time I would use a smaller size needle to result in a smaller size. Thank you again for this sweet pattern! The color is a pretty peach.....booties to follow!


----------



## peacefulknitter

Have just started my onesie as I was working on other baby items for my grand niece’s shower last Sunday, expecting twins so double the enjoyment. Have enjoyed following this thread and everyone’s comments and pics. Want to express a large thank you to Swedenme for sharing her talents.


----------



## Swedenme

SallyJ said:


> I finished another onesie and wanted to share a picture with you. This DK yarn was a little heavier than the yarn used in my other onesies so it turned out more like a 6-9 month size. Next time I would use a smaller size needle to result in a smaller size. Thank you again for this sweet pattern! The color is a pretty peach.....booties to follow!


Its beautiful Sally , lovely colour and buttons , Ive got 2 projects on my needles at the moment that need finishing for customers but as soon as ive finished Im going to try and redo the bootie as a few people are having trouble with the sizing , look forward to seeing how you get on with the size


----------



## Swedenme

peacefulknitter said:


> Have just started my onesie as I was working on other baby items for my grand niece's shower last Sunday, expecting twins so double the enjoyment. Have enjoyed following this thread and everyone's comments and pics. Want to express a large thank you to Swedenme for sharing her talents.


You are very welcome ,look forward to seeing pictures ????


----------



## Mevbb

Beautiful.


----------



## KJKnitCro

Onesie very pretty in peach.


----------



## Bonnie7591

SallyJ said:


> I finished another onesie and wanted to share a picture with you. This DK yarn was a little heavier than the yarn used in my other onesies so it turned out more like a 6-9 month size. Next time I would use a smaller size needle to result in a smaller size. Thank you again for this sweet pattern! The color is a pretty peach.....booties to follow!


So pretty


----------



## charlie

Finally got my onesie done.Going to start the booties next. Looking forward to the next KAL. I really like the next onesie . Thank you so much for doing the KAl.


----------



## SallyJ

Bonnie7591 said:


> So pretty


Thank you Bonnie.


----------



## SallyJ

charlie said:


> Finally got my onesie done.Going to start the booties next. Looking forward to the next KAL. I really like the next onesie . Thank you so much for doing the KAl.


I love your onesie, such a pretty color, great job.


----------



## Swedenme

charlie said:


> Finally got my onesie done.Going to start the booties next. Looking forward to the next KAL. I really like the next onesie . Thank you so much for doing the KAl.


Its beautiful such a pretty colourway


----------



## Nonasdada

very pretty


----------



## Nonasdada

so pretty


----------



## hazelroselooms

Just curious. Does anyone have a photo of a baby wearing this onsie? I always think these things look better when worn. I am just now starting the booties. I hope I have all the pattern.


----------



## hazelroselooms

I am about to start the cuff on the bootie. but I think I may be missing some of the instruction. There's no mention of BO. or assembly instructions. I'm guessing we BO after the 3" of cuff? I think I can manage sewing it together but thought there might have been something special I might need to know.
Looking forward to the next KAL! I think the skirted one is sooo cute! I know my niece needs one of those!


----------



## Swedenme

hazelroselooms said:


> I am about to start the cuff on the bootie. but I think I may be missing some of the instruction. There's no mention of BO. or assembly instructions. I'm guessing we BO after the 3" of cuff? I think I can manage sewing it together but thought there might have been something special I might need to know.
> Looking forward to the next KAL! I think the skirted one is sooo cute! I know my niece needs one of those!


Sorry thats my fault , you obviously bind off , and there is no special way to sew them together just start at the top and then the sole , you could do the cuff part in the round if you wanted makes for less sewing 
Ive had a busy week trying to finish customer orders but i think I'll be finished by thursday , will then start on getting my notes together for the onesie , to hopefully start over the weekend beginning of next week


----------



## hazelroselooms

Thank you! I didn't mean to be pushy, just wanted to be sure I wasn't missing something. This KAL has been great fun! You are doing a great service with this and I am happy to have you do it at your own convenience!


----------



## hazelroselooms

I finished the first bootie & am pretty pleased with it. Will cast on the 2nd today.


----------



## SallyJ

Cute bootie. I'll be here when you are ready to start the next KAL.


----------



## Swedenme

hazelroselooms said:


> I finished the first bootie & am pretty pleased with it. Will cast on the 2nd today.


Bootie looks lovely , you should be pleased with it ????


----------



## Swedenme

Hello everyone , just to let you know anyone who wants to join me for another knitalong can find me here
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-606720-1.html


----------



## Swedenme

If you are going to join me in the second knitalong ignore the start of the pattern as I made a slight mistake , should not have tried to rush it when I was tired go to page 3 I started again and corrected my mustake


----------



## Swedenme

Oops double post ????


----------



## tonyastewart

Thank you so much Miss Sonja if I get stuck may I pm you?
Tonda USA XOX


----------



## Swedenme

tonyastewart said:


> Thank you so much Miss Sonja if I get stuck may I pm you?
> Tonda USA XOX


Yes , I'll always try to help


----------



## mom717

This is my onesie. Working on matching sweater then going to start the new onesie.


----------



## Swedenme

mom717 said:


> This is my onesie. Working on matching sweater then going to start the new onesie.


Its gorgeous , love the colur you used and the little red engine is perfect


----------



## Bisknit

Finished my onesie. Thank you Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme

Bisknit said:


> Finished my onesie. Thank you Sonja.


Its lovely , love the colourway yarn you used


----------



## SallyJ

mom717 said:


> This is my onesie. Working on matching sweater then going to start the new onesie.


Sweet onesie.


----------



## SallyJ

Bisknit said:


> Finished my onesie. Thank you Sonja.


Your onesie turned out really cute. Perfect color for a little boy.


----------



## peacefulknitter

Bisknit said:


> Finished my onesie. Thank you Sonja.


Really love the colorway, perfect for a little boy.


----------



## CherylH

Bisknit said:


> Finished my onesie. Thank you Sonja.


LOVE your yarn colors! You did a wonderful job????????


----------



## Pearls Girls

jollypolly said:


> Last post befor feeding the cat...I found an item I've never seen before. it's thin and about 3 inches long with a crochet hook on one end and a point on the other. There were two in the package one a bit thinner than the other. From this odd description can aonyone tell me what it's for. It came in handy when I had to change a knit stitch to a purl. Hooked the hook end in and pulled the yarn through the loop. Could have done it other way I usually do but this tool was helpful


I use mine all the time to pick up stitches also good for holding a small cable. I bought them for all my friends. :sm02:


----------



## Pearls Girls

hennie said:


> A better picture, I think.
> Just deciding on booties.


love the color and anchor. I didn't think we had to be perfect picture posters. I liked it the first time best.


----------



## cleantea

what a beautiful colour.


----------



## budasha

jjaffas said:


> Thank you Sonja for taking the time and trouble to post this and create a lot of fun. I have made a word document for myself to remember all the steps and i have attached it in case anyone would like to use it.


Thanks for doing this. I have just finished writing it all out and wondered if I'd be able to decipher it. I should have waited.


----------



## budasha

So many beautiful onesies. I'm just going to start on this and hope to participate in the next one as well. Thanks Sonja.


----------



## budasha

Swedenme said:


> Morning ladies are you ready for the last part , before I start I want to thank all the ladies who joined in , its been a pleasure chatting to you all and seeing the wonderful creations that you are all making , there are going to be some well dressed babies out there this spring /autumn ,and I for one have gotton some great ideas for lots more onesies ????
> 
> Right back to pattern
> Legs
> You need to pick up roughly 64 sts does not matter if you have a few more or less on your needle as you can always either add a couple or decrease a couple in your first row , I usually have a few more ????
> Next part is very simple you just do 7 rows of K1, P1 adding a buttonhole on the 4th row the same end as your buttonhole band , then cast/bind off . Repeat for other leg
> 
> Straps ,
> With the back of your onesie facing you find the middle of your onesie , I usually put a safety pin there, then pick up seven stitches the side of pin and garter stitch till strap measures 25/10 inches , cast/ bind off repeat for second strap
> Weave in ends , add buttons
> and that is it ladies you now have perfect little onesies , please post pictures so I can see all your wonderful creations


I'm obviously doing something wrong. you say to pick up 64 stitches +/-. I'm assuming it's around the leg but I'm only getting 36 stitches for one leg. Help!


----------



## Swedenme

budasha said:


> I'm obviously doing something wrong. you say to pick up 64 stitches +/-. I'm assuming it's around the leg but I'm only getting 36 stitches for one leg. Help!


Hello liz 
The 64 sts was just a rough estimate , if you definitley can only get 36sts I would increase a few in the next row just to make sure the leg opening is not to tight , just kf+b a few stitches then carry on with the instructions


----------



## budasha

Swedenme said:


> Hello liz
> The 64 sts was just a rough estimate , if you definitley can only get 36sts I would increase a few in the next row just to make sure the leg opening is not to tight , just kf+b a few stitches then carry on with the instructions


Thanks, I'll do that.


----------



## PriscillaWalker

LizNorway said:


> Joining in too! This was fun :sm02: So kind of you to do this Knit-a-long. Looking forward to seeing all the finished onesies :sm02:


LOVE the colour of your wool (yarn)


----------



## PatchesPatches

"Here is a picture of the onesie with a sailing boat ...." That's lovely and looks like rabbit or doggy!


----------



## burdo39

Would love to join.Elaine


----------



## Swedenme

burdo39 said:


> Would love to join.Elaine


Hello Elaine 
Anyone can do the knitalong I'll explain how I did it . I thought it would be nice to share my patterns with other kpers and all knitalong together , the pattern is for the basic onesie pattern and along the way there are different stitch patterns that you can use , we had fun and there was lots of chatter so you might have to wade through some pages but its worthit to see what everyone made and to get lots of ideas of what to do , The instructions start at the top of page 1 and the 2nd part is on page 2 , my instructions come with a picture of what your onesie should look like at that stage so wasy to spot , good luck , any questions just ask , and the link to the 2nd knitalong is near the end


----------



## barbarafletcher

Lovely


----------



## Mevbb

Fun.


----------



## MandM's

Susanna, love your onesie with the train on it and color. I want to do the same one, as I have a ggs coming in July. Could you tell me what yarn you used please? Tia


----------



## MistyBabe

I would love to, but I'm still not allowed to knit or crochet. I have two more times for PT and then the doctor appointment. Fingers crossed that I will be allowed to knit and crochet. 
But the problem that popped up is...the COVID 19.


----------



## golfergirlca

If it helps, the daily direction can be highlighted and shared. I sent it to messenger and it was immediate. Thank you. Cute pattern. I have to check my wool stash.


----------



## chava123

Hi I would love to knit this cute light grey onesi.
Where can I find how to start I love this top part. I think it's ribbed.
Thank you


----------



## Swedenme

chava123 said:


> Hi I would love to knit this cute light grey onesi.
> Where can I find how to start I love this top part. I think it's ribbed.
> Thank you


How to start is right there in my very first post on page 1 , the pattern starts at the back and continues in one long piece to the front part


----------



## mamakaren

I’m slowly working my way through all the previous KALs. I started with the one last March during the first covid shutdown. They are so engaging and the pressure is off as far as completing when everyone else does!

I’m just doing a plain hot pink one and will post a picture when I get done. Thank you for doing this and for leaving them in this format which keeps the feeling of community strong. I’m looking forward to my next one, Sonja.


----------



## Swedenme

mamakaren said:


> I'm slowly working my way through all the previous KALs. I started with the one last March during the first covid shutdown. They are so engaging and the pressure is off as far as completing when everyone else does!
> 
> I'm just doing a plain hot pink one and will post a picture when I get done. Thank you for doing this and for leaving them in this format which keeps the feeling of community strong. I'm looking forward to my next one, Sonja.


You are very welcome , I've just revisited my 2nd knitalong and once again I e joyed seeing all the different ways other kpers made the same design completely different

Any questions just ask


----------



## mamakaren

Finished tonight.


----------



## mamakaren

Finished tonight.


----------



## Swedenme

mamakaren said:


> Finished tonight.


Its lovely , gorgeous colour


----------



## mamaloves

Swedenme, have you ever given out the directions for a knit along for those adorable mary jane shoe slippers?


----------



## Swedenme

mamaloves said:


> Swedenme, have you ever given out the directions for a knit along for those adorable mary jane shoe slippers?


I have done a knitalong for ugg booties then I added Mary Jane booties at the end of it here is the link
https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-694091-1.html


----------



## dandylion

Oh, This is adorable. What a great & generous idea. Thank you, Swedenme. 
You are up to page 31 and here I am on page 4 or so. Obviously I am way behind, but can't Wait to start one of these soon.
Bless your heart for being so nice. 
dandylion.



Swedenme said:


> Morning ladies Im going to just give the rest of the easy part this morning which is the decreasesand crotch , was going to say just follow the pattern for this part but since there is a slight fault , miscalculation in the numbers I'll type out the the instructions
> Decreases
> Start with right side facing you
> Row 1 and 2 cast / bind off 3 sts at the beginning of each row
> Row 3 and 4 cast/ bind off 2 sts at the beginning of each row
> Repeat these 4 rows , 3 more times
> 
> Cast / bind off 3 sts at the beginning of next 4 rows
> Cast /bind off 2 sts at the beginning of next 2 rows
> You should have 18 sts remaining
> Crotch
> Continue in stocking stich for 5 cm /2 inches
> 
> Ive left it there for 2 reasons 1 I unexpectedly have to take husband to hospital for tests and 2 the front is were all the changes have to be made and you have to decide what it is you want to put on the front , if it's a stitch pattern that starts next along with the increases , or if you want to use a chart you start after the increases are made , hopefully I can give you a few options on the ones I have already done and maybe a couple of other ideas or you can simply leave the front plain
> 2 things to think about if you chose to add a chart you like it has to be roughly 30 sts across I think the rose graph I used was 32 so I just added 2 sts to the increases, so there is a little leeway, if its a nice stitch you like no more than 18st repeat
> The stitch pattern I am using is a pair of leaves and 15 st repeat
> 
> Sorry for the long post but I wanted to make it as clear as possible , any questions I should be around sometime later on in the afternoon UK time
> Sonja


----------



## jdh

I found the link to the page, but not in English!!! I have no babies to make for, but this would be cute to give it a try, 
http://husmorsskolan.blogspot.com/2011/10/nytt-monster-lilla-lisa-blojbyxa-med.html


----------



## suewynn

jdh said:


> I found the link to the page, but not in English!!! I have no babies to make for, but this would be cute to give it a try,
> http://husmorsskolan.blogspot.com/2011/10/nytt-monster-lilla-lisa-blojbyxa-med.html


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lilla-lisa-diaper-cover


----------



## Swedenme

jdh said:


> I found the link to the page, but not in English!!! I have no babies to make for, but this would be cute to give it a try,
> http://husmorsskolan.blogspot.com/2011/10/nytt-monster-lilla-lisa-blojbyxa-med.html


If you start at the beginning of this post you will find all the instructions you need to change the original pants into a romper , you do not have to read all the pages as obviously people have added to the topic with pictures of their finished onesies


----------



## charlie

Is there a pattern for the pink and white booties. They look like socks knitted in the booties. I do not know what they are called. Thanks


----------

